# Are you moving to Dubai - this might help



## Geordie Armani

As this forum is relatively new and people seem to be asking the same questions all the time I thought I would start this thread as I feel it is valuable information that is need. 


*Schools*

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East - there are more but doing an internet search is a good way to find out information

*Residency Visa*

This is supplied by your employer, once you arrive the application for residency visa starts. You will need to have a blood test and in some cases a chest xray. This is organised by your Company. If you are a British Passport Holder you can stay in the UAE for 60 days without a visa, you can also exit and re-enter on two occasions before completing your residency visa.

In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accomodation. Some however will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are infact going through the process of applying for your visa. Some banks will allow you to open an account without your visa but I am not 100% sure which ones. You WILL need a visa to obtain any credit and also to buy and register a vehicle. 

*Accomodation*

Expensive! ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent. Rents for one bed apartments are starting in the region of 90k up to 120k and 120k to 150k for a two depending on the area where you choose to live. 

Villas - 3 bed - 180 - 200K
4 bed - 220 upwards

The main European areas are the developments that have been built buy Emaar - The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, The Ranches, The Greens. There are however europeans living all over Dubai so don't isolate yourself to just one area. The best way to chose where to live is to live as close to your place of work as possible. 

*Traffic and the Roads*

Horrendous - no other word to describe the standard of driving out here. You do get used to it. Cars are way cheaper than the UK and it cost me 10 quid to fill up the tank - that is the plus point of having to endanger your life every day! 

I think that's it


----------



## Stravinsky

Thanks Geordie

I made it a sticky


----------



## Geordie Armani

my pleasure !


----------



## freddy

I have just accepted a job as Legal Cousel for one of the big property developers in Dubai. I will start in May. I would like to Buy in Dubai. I really like the Dubai Marina it is very close to my work. In the first instance I want to rent - which development in Dubai Marina would you reccomend - I want to rent for 6 months and am willing to spend £2 - 3000 per month, thats around 14200 - 21300 dirham per month.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I am not familiar with the Marina enough to recommend which building to rent in. Jumeirah Beach Residence seems pretty popular though. Were you thinking of renting furnished?


----------



## hhhggg

thank you Geordie,
hhhggg


----------



## Elphaba

freddy said:


> I have just accepted a job as Legal Cousel for one of the big property developers in Dubai. I will start in May. I would like to Buy in Dubai. I really like the Dubai Marina it is very close to my work. In the first instance I want to rent - which development in Dubai Marina would you reccomend - I want to rent for 6 months and am willing to spend £2 - 3000 per month, thats around 14200 - 21300 dirham per month.


If you plan to rent for a limited period, just try to get somewhere relatively central, although much will depend on the availablilty of aprtments for rental periods of less than one year. There is bound to be plenty of apartments to rent in JBR.

I strongly recommend that you get to know Dubai a little before buying. I would also urge caution regarding which developer you buy from. Some have very poor reputations regarding build quality.

Buying in the UAE is different elsewhere, so do some home work. You may wish to have a chat with me if you need to raise a mortgage.

Good luck with the job.


----------



## Elphaba

*Read this!*

Whilst GA & I, plus a couple of other experienced posters, are happy to give views on salary packages, it would make our lives easier if people would take the time to do a few things for themselves and take the following into account. Thanks 

In no particular order:

1. Note the quoted going rates for accommodation. (AED 90K pa one bed, AED 145k pa 2 bed - approx)

2. Quote income on a monthly basis in Dirhams (AED) please

3. If you want to drive immediately, get a lease car, but obtain an International Driving Permit from your home country. That way you haven't got to worry about taking the time to get a Dubai licence during your first couple of weeks.

4. Yes, you can get pork & alcohol and no, women don't have to cover (although some respect for our hosts doesn't go amiss).

5. It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit.

6. If you want to know what's going on, get a copy of Time Out.

7. For information on how to get things done/deal with government departements/legal issues/etc, buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer - available from Amazon.

8. If you don't know already, learn a little about Islam. You will find it useful. And be aware that everything takes longer in Ramadan and certain restrictions apply.

9. The driving is bad. It is worse than you think & driving in various capital cities is not the same.

10. Get various documents notarised before you move to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates.

11. Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin.

12. Summer is VERY hot and it can be chilly in winter, especially in the evenings. Bring a few jumpers.


----------



## Antunes

This is very helpfull for who is thinging of going to Dubai.

Continue the great work.


----------



## EMAD75

As so many have said already thank you very much to everyone, specially Elphaba and Geordie. 

We've been considering a job offer in Dubai for the last month and I've found all the information on this forum extremely helpful with salary negotiations, what to expect, etc. As I think we all have very similar questions!

I'd recommend everyone thinking of moving to also buy The Complete resident's Guide to Dubai - worth every penny!


----------



## Jace

*yes, thanks*

Thanks for the good information... I am working on numbers and what I need in my contract etc right now... so its all a good help! 

I would join a night out in Dubai when I get there, and keep in touch with the Forum!

cheers
J


----------



## Iron Horse

A couple of things from my time here to date. When going to get your drivers license make sure your license from your home country hasn't expired. You'll need photocopies of your passport with the photo page and then one with the visa in it and drivers license front and back. On the application form for your license you will have to have your company stamp on it at the bottom of the page in the narrow box and signed by the HR person. 110 AED to pay. I recommend going to the RTA headquarters in Dubai City behind Terminal 2. The line moves quickly in the morning and they are organized well there. You will also need a drivers certificate from a vision center locally and the vision test/check cost 25 AED.


----------



## Jace

*thanks!*

Oh wow... ok, so thats good to know - many pictures to copy, lots of papers...


----------



## Iron Horse

If you are nearby the Union Cooperative Store off of exit 47 of Sheik Zayed Road and Al Wasl Rd there is a License place upstairs, you have to go inside the store and then to the right. Usually a line and there are only two people working inside. If you are nearby give it a go with what you have to find out if your stuff is order. Even though I'm in The Greens I would drive to the RTA Headquarters because I've just had good experiences there. Not that I have multiple licenses, but I've taken a couple of guys through the process with a few more to go and seem to know the routine well.


----------



## Jace

Hi Iron Horse, thanks so much... actually, I've postphoned my trip... I'd been planning to fly Apr 23rd... I was to work with a Spa Consultant on a profit-sharing basis.... He wanted me to visit for a week just to meet and see if we could work out a deal, see if we were compatible for business partnership... I postphoned it when I realized he's rather scattered tried to get me to pay the hotel after he'd said he would cover it, etc etc... 
So, I'm a bit disappointed... You never know though, I'm trying to stay positive... 
thanks


----------



## enny09

Hi, I am from Indonesia. I am so interest to have overseas job in dubai and i am still look for the information about many job vacancies. Can u help me if u hv some information. My focus is for Secretary / PA. Thx u b4.


----------



## enny09

Hi Iron Horse, How r u ? Its seem you enjoy ur movement to Dubai for your job. I m from Indonesia and i m trying to get overseas job with international contract too. If you hv some information about job vacancy pls let me know soonest. My focus for Secretary / Personal Assistant / Secretarial Executive Assistant. Thx u.


----------



## mapst108

Where can I find the complete resident's guide to dubai?


Thanks





EMAD75 said:


> As so many have said already thank you very much to everyone, specially Elphaba and Geordie.
> 
> We've been considering a job offer in Dubai for the last month and I've found all the information on this forum extremely helpful with salary negotiations, what to expect, etc. As I think we all have very similar questions!
> 
> I'd recommend everyone thinking of moving to also buy The Complete resident's Guide to Dubai - worth every penny!


----------



## EMAD75

Hi there

I ordered it from Amazon. The publisher is Explorer. Not sure if they have it in bookstores - probably yes - specially in any travel specialist bookstore. 

Elena


----------



## Sadiq

I have just moved into Sharjah and found it very nice. But, the rent are quite high these days. I have got a two bedroom apartment at AED45000 p.a.
I was desperately looking for some nice furnitures and I've got it easily through a loan scheme offered by emirates bank. If you're really looking for furnitures then you can visit panemirates furniture showroom in sharjah and apply for a loan. Just my two cents.

Sadiq


----------



## Elphaba

Seems financially irresponsible to me to get into immediate debt to buy some new furniture. 

Good quality second hand goods are widely available.

Sharjah rents are usually much lower than Dubai. And for several reasons.

-


----------



## jimmyjnas

I am moving out there on friday and am worried about the cost of rent. i get about 600 quid a month and don't think this is going ti cover it!! what do you think??


----------



## FragilePsycho

Can someone give me a rough estimate how much utility will cost for a couple in Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba

jimmyjnas said:


> I am moving out there on friday and am worried about the cost of rent. i get about 600 quid a month and don't think this is going ti cover it!! what do you think??



Sterling?? 600 for rent or as income. Please clarify


----------



## Elphaba

FragilePsycho said:


> Can someone give me a rough estimate how much utility will cost for a couple in Dubai?



Varies hugely between apartments or villas.

A 2 bed apartment should be no more than Dhs400 a month, whereas as villa could easily be Dhs 3,000 in high summer if you have a garden.


----------



## FragilePsycho

Think I will just get an apartment for now 

Thanks for the quick reply, Elphaba.


----------



## FragilePsycho

*Decent apartment near Bur Dubai?*

So I just realized I will probably be working in Bur Dubai. Could someone please advise me some decent apartments near beach...walking distance to variety of restaurant/bars....and within 30 mins drive to work. Hopefully these apartments do exist


----------



## peter1

Really good info here.
thanks to Elphaba and Geordie


----------



## zoey8701

hi there, i just joined! me n hunny 2 be really really wanna move to dubai. have been reading ´thru all the posts and hav got info about costs etc. We wanted to know though if we had to pay for our rent a year in advance?? or is this not true? it seems quite steep to have to pay aout 10k sterling b4 we go! we wanted to go nxt october (after the wedding ) but wnt be able to save that sort of money... can anyone help?

We're going to start looking for jobs in the summer, hiow long does it take on average from til u actually get out there?


----------



## EMAD75

Hi Zoe

My husband and I are moving to Dubai in May - just a few weeks to go! From the research we've done I believe it is true that some landlords will make you pay rent through 1 yearly cheque. I've also seen rental ads which ask for 2 cheques per year. Will leave to others who are already there to answer from experience though! What you could do (which is what we've done with my new employer) is to ask your employer to advance you the money as a loan with no interest and then they can discount it from your salary/allowance.

Good luck with the wedding and the potential move!
Elena


----------



## zoey8701

hi again, thanks for the info! that sounds ok then. Another thing how long does it really take like i sed from when u get a job till you move? its just ive known people that have emmergrated & its taken over a year!? WE're going to go over next easter for 5days to check the place out but i know ill love it!


----------



## EMAD75

Zoey

regarding time I guess it will all depend how fast can either of you find a job -also check for the married/non married issue - might be best to move over there already married (?). In our case everything moved decently fast as I had a job lined up and then it was a matter of contract negotiations, packing and taking time off in between jobs!
Good luck with everything


----------



## bingbong

*Need some advice on salary*

Hello guys 

I'm off to Dubai for 2 months in search for a job vacancy.

From previous posts you guys know your stuff re salaries amounts and accomodation allowance, so i would like you to help me out on this.

I'm a financial investigator/ analyst, with 5 years experience with logistical operations and financial analysis in forensic accounting. 

I'm looking to get into the banking sector with more spreadsheet based work.

My salary is £55,000 gross in the UK.

What should i be asking for in Dubai?

I'm thinking 25,000AED plus per month with housing allowance of around 100,000AED.

Am i right to think this is correct or should i ask for more.

Your comments are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Dear Geordie and Friends

Thanks for the useful posts and replies, i appreciate your time and interest for helping people who want to enter dubai.

I would also like to ask two simple questions.

1. I am moving to dubai in june with a permanent job offer and salary as annual gross sum of 210,000 AED. I am satisfied with this as company is paying me other allownces except the rent 

However my company provides me the bus transport facility from outside dubai to travel back and forth to office.

Please guide me what shall be the rent of 1 Bed Room Apartment in outside area(average) .... furnished and unfurnihed both ?

2. I am married , is dubai a safe and descent place where women can work comfortably ?

thanks

ruby


----------



## sgilli3

rubyduby said:


> Dear Geordie and Friends
> 
> Thanks for the useful posts and replies, i appreciate your time and interest for helping people who want to enter dubai.
> 
> I would also like to ask two simple questions.
> 
> 1. I am moving to dubai in june with a permanent job offer and salary as annual gross sum of 110,000 AED. I am satisfied with this as company is paying me other allownces except the rent
> 
> However my company provides me the bus transport facility from outside dubai to travel back and forth to office.
> 
> Please guide me what shall be the rent of 1 Bed Room Apartment in outside area(average) .... furnished and unfurnihed both ?
> 
> 2. I am married , is dubai a safe and descent place where women can work comfortably ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ruby


Depends on how far out you want to live.
Inner Dubai, could still be about 90,000 dhs +, further out (International City) as little (? )as 40,000 + for a studio apartment 
More for furnished

Dubai is safe for women, so long as you take the same precautions you would any where else in the world.
Women can work here quite comfortably.


----------



## Guest

Dear Friends

hello again 

All i know, the studios have everything in a single room 

however i am bit confused with the 1 Bed Room thing in dubai.

What does it generally contains ?

*Is it like separate kitchen , washroom , living room and 1 separate bed room to sleep ???*

Please help me on its structure!!

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

rubyduby said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> hello again
> 
> All i know, the studios have everything in a single room
> 
> however i am bit confused with the 1 Bed Room thing in dubai.
> 
> What does it generally contains ?
> 
> *Is it like separate kitchen , washroom , living room and 1 separate bed room to sleep ???*
> 
> Please help me on its structure!!
> 
> Thanks


Strange question! A one bed apartment will generally contain a living area, a bedroom, a kitchen & a bathroom.

-


----------



## khalid Q8

*I got an Offer in Dubai of 25000 AED all inclusive per month (I planning in moving !)*

I got an Offer in Dubai of 25000 AED all inclusive per month as Project Manager(I am an MBA holder and MA from UK).

As I planning in moving there If the salary will cover our expanses in there
(my self, wife & daughter 3 years ), therefore I need to know more about :-

1- accommodation not less that 2 bed rooms.
2- School for 3 years old I think they call it pre School.
3- Car (small Toyota or Ford) Less or buy 
4-dealy or monthly expanses 

Is 25000 AED per month all inclusive is average salary in there or good to start !

I would Really Appreciated If Anyone Could Kindly Help Me With That ? 

Thanks & Warmest Regards


----------



## Elphaba

The cost of living, rents, schools et, has been covered in numerous other threads. Have a read through & you'll find your answers. 

-


----------



## khalid Q8

*Thanks..*

but all i want to know is that as I am going there with my family i want to make sure ..

Regards ..


----------



## Pineapple

*Need some help please - Flat Sharing*

Hi there

A Chinese Gerodie lass here!,,and will be will be transfering to Dubai from Hong Kong in June 2008. I will be working at Port Saeed Road (Deira), do you know where I can hunt for shared accomodation and which locations I should be looking which is also not too far to travel (Just have no clue) 

Secondly, on the medical test part, can I do it here before going over, or must it be carried out at Dubai? Cheers!!


----------



## Elphaba

If you will be working in Deira, then probably best to look for accommodation in Deira and save on travelling. If you want to share look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


A medical examination is _always_ carried out in Dubai. It will be just a blood test.

-


----------



## Pineapple

Thanks for your help and I will check the site out!


----------



## cindy38

hi all
we are planning on moving to dubai in august but we dont know where to start..we have 4 young children,2 in primary school and 2 infants...my husband has 4 apartments there which he rents out so we will be looking to rent a villa..
we are not coming to work but knowing my husband he wont stay put for long.
how long does it take to get residency visa?
how much are the school fees?
my husband should be able to get damac properties to sponsor him as he has bought property from them.
please tell me anything else i should know.

thankyou


----------



## Elphaba

The vast majority of people are on work visas and visas attached to properties are less secure. Indeed one of the major developers (not Damac) already has put all residency visas relating to property purchase on hold, pending the issue of a new set of rules. It could take anything from 2 days to 4 months to sort out visas, although possibly longer as it is doubtful that Damac would see this as any sort of priority.

As for what else you need to know - please read through the site, as these questions have been covered numerous times. And buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer.

-


----------



## Geordie Armani

cindy38 said:


> hi all
> we are planning on moving to dubai in august but we dont know where to start..we have 4 young children,2 in primary school and 2 infants...my husband has 4 apartments there which he rents out so we will be looking to rent a villa..
> we are not coming to work but knowing my husband he wont stay put for long.
> how long does it take to get residency visa?
> how much are the school fees?
> my husband should be able to get damac properties to sponsor him as he has bought property from them.
> please tell me anything else i should know.
> 
> thankyou


If I had four children Dubai would be the last place I would come - because of the school fees. YOu will be looking at in the region of 120k per annum to education them and this will be rising every year.


----------



## stunning

Hey guys i had a quick question I'm from the states and plan on attending AUD what do you guys think about the school? and if i go visit dubai and want to rent a car will i still have to try to get a international licences?


----------



## FragilePsycho

Could someone tell me how easy it is to negotiate with owner/landlord in Dubai?

Say, a car (used/new) selling for 150,000 AED or an apartment leasing for the same price. How likely can you get it down to...let say 140,000AED


----------



## sgilli3

FragilePsycho said:


> Could someone tell me how easy it is to negotiate with owner/landlord in Dubai?
> 
> Say, a car (used/new) selling for 150,000 AED or an apartment leasing for the same price. How likely can you get it down to...let say 140,000AED



You can try
If paying with 1 cheque, you will find that the landlord maybe willing to negotiate with you.

In regards to a car...depends on how badly the person wants to sell it


----------



## FragilePsycho

IC....What if I am dealing with agents?

Thanks Sgilli3


----------



## sgilli3

you can only try.

Also remember if leasing a property through an agent, you will pay an agent fee/commission


----------



## FragilePsycho

yea...like 5% or so I heard. But as a newcomer I suppose I have no other choice but to stick with some agents


----------



## sgilli3

Not necessarily

With housing, sometimes its best to drive around the areas you like, and call the numbers on the rental signs.

If its a private one/not registered with an agent, you will generally deal direct with LL.


----------



## FragilePsycho

Hmmm...I may try that first then.

Thanks Sgilli3


----------



## stunning

stunning said:


> Hey guys i had a quick question I'm from the states and plan on attending AUD what do you guys think about the school? and if i go visit dubai and want to rent a car will i still have to try to get a international licences?



????????????????


----------



## Elphaba

stunning said:


> Hey guys i had a quick question I'm from the states and plan on attending AUD what do you guys think about the school? and if i go visit dubai and want to rent a car will i still have to try to get a international licences?


To rent any car you require an International Driving Permit (as mentioned many times previously).


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle

Geordie, thx for info, is there any geordie supporters clubs to watch match and get togethers.

Tony


----------



## Geordie Armani

not that I am aware of but there are plenty of us here!!


----------



## TracyR

Hello ..my name is Tracy and new to the forum.
I was wondering if anyone can help me with cost information on a studio priced apartment ..in say the Greens area. Also ..is it possible to rent for 6 months or do you have to rent for minimum of 1 year.

Your assistance would be appreciated


----------



## Spurdog

Geordie / tony

Any room out there for a Red & White. Coming out in June for a look around before the wife and I possibly decide to jump this sinking ship (UK).


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle

No worries Spur, let me know when you arrive and ile give you any info i am aware of.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Elphaba

TracyR said:


> Hello ..my name is Tracy and new to the forum.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me with cost information on a studio priced apartment ..in say the Greens area. Also ..is it possible to rent for 6 months or do you have to rent for minimum of 1 year.
> 
> Your assistance would be appreciated



Have a look at the property section in Gulf news.


_


----------



## Geordie Smith

*A little bit of advice please*

Hi Geordie Armani,
I've just joined this forum and was hoping you could give a little bit of advice.
I've been offered a job at Motivate Publishing in Dubai but I have concerns about the cost of living.
I've been offered 13,000 per month. Is this a good enough wage to get by on?
I've heard Dubai is very expensive and, although I'm really keen to go, I don't want to living in poverty!
I've been told to expect to pay about 5k per month rent and 2k for a car, with the rest of bills food and living.
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Elphaba

Geordie Smith said:


> Hi Geordie Armani,
> I've just joined this forum and was hoping you could give a little bit of advice.
> I've been offered a job at Motivate Publishing in Dubai but I have concerns about the cost of living.
> I've been offered 13,000 per month. Is this a good enough wage to get by on?
> I've heard Dubai is very expensive and, although I'm really keen to go, I don't want to living in poverty!
> I've been told to expect to pay about 5k per month rent and 2k for a car, with the rest of bills food and living.
> Thanks for your help in advance.


GA doesn't come here too much.

Motivate is a well known company, but the offer of AED 13,000 pm is low. To get away with 5k per month in rent you'd be sharing somewhere not too great, or living in cupboard in International City. You can get a small rental car for 2,000 pm.


----------



## ginnawarra

*Best type of car for Dubai driving*

Hi Geordie
My husband and I are moving from Qatar to Dubai next month. We would like to know what is the best type of car is suited for Dubai driving. Resale is an issue of course and safety. While in Qatar we bought local car driven by the Qatarii's Toyota Landcruiser 4WD specifically for resale and SAFETY! Nobody fights with 4WD's in Qatar. However, I believe that driving is a bit of a nightmare, all the same, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Domminn

*Is moving right for me??*

I see lots of high paid people with questions about can they afford it so this is properly a bit of a silly question, my company have offered me 35,000 GBP or 251,544.44 AED a year, plus 3 months paid accommodation to move over to Dubai, would this be enough to live on, i like to dive and to have a bit of a night life... oh and what is the rule on smoking nowadays i take it not at all on Ramadan, but what about the rest of the time... i have a meeting about this on Wednesday so please any help would be greatfully.


----------



## Sajster

Hey there's some great info on here.

Thanks


----------



## cee11

*Advice needed*

Hi All, 

So glad to stumble upon this forum as I am really lost. Had an offer to move to Dubai but as I had never been to Dubai, am very hesitant to take up the offer. Because of this, am now offered the opportunity to visit and experience Dubai prior to discussion of package. Any assistance to the below would be much appreciated:

1) Where should I stay during my visit in a couple of weeks to get a feel of Dubai. The company suggested hotel in MediaCity/Internet City
2) What kind of package should I negotiated for? 
3) Company is in Internet City. Which area should I explore as a single female?
4) Is housing allowance of AED140k sufficient for decent living? 
5) Is driving recommended? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba

cee11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So glad to stumble upon this forum as I am really lost. Had an offer to move to Dubai but as I had never been to Dubai, am very hesitant to take up the offer. Because of this, am now offered the opportunity to visit and experience Dubai prior to discussion of package. Any assistance to the below would be much appreciated:
> 
> 1) Where should I stay during my visit in a couple of weeks to get a feel of Dubai. The company suggested hotel in MediaCity/Internet City
> 2) What kind of package should I negotiated for?
> 3) Company is in Internet City. Which area should I explore as a single female?
> 4) Is housing allowance of AED140k sufficient for decent living?
> 5) Is driving recommended?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1.Staying in a hotel in media City (Radisson SAS?) won't really give you a flavour of the city - you'll have to get out & about for that. (Try a couple of Big Bus tours.)

2. Can't give you any clues about packages without info on what you do & what you are being offered!!

3. Explore for what? Housing?? Not sure what you mean by this.

4. For AED140K you will be able to get a decent apartment.

5. Recommended?? If you already have a full icence you will probably want to drive here as it is generally the most convenient way to get around. Driving is dangerous so you need to take some time to get used to the roads - always start on a Friday morning when quiet. Don't bother when visiting though as you'll spend too much time getting lost!

When are you coming over?

_


----------



## cee11

Hi Elphaba, 

Many thanks for your responses and my apologies for the cryptic queries, hope below clarifies. Am flying out next week for a short visit - 17-19 June.

1) Re: Hotel -> The suggested hotel is Radisson but am thinking whether it will be more convenient and "insightful" if I am to put up in another hotel? If so, will you be able to recommend some? 

2) I have no idea as to what the package would comprise of at this point. The new position is a planning and strategy role in telecommunications and I have 10 years of experiences in telco. Will try to find out more during my trip 

3) If my company is in Internet City, which area should I explore for apartments. Thought if I have an idea now, I can also check out the neighbourhood during my trip next week. 

4) For AED140k, would it be possible to get a fully furnished apartment, maybe a service apartment? Otherwise, is there any arrangement for domestic help who can drop by once/twice a week? 

5) I have a full license but read that driving is very dangerous and that taxis are very affordable hence was wondering whether driving is recommended. Would definitely not be driving during my short trip but am evaluating the monthly expenses after relocating.

Thanks once again and look forward to your replies. 

Rgds.


----------



## laurentia

Hi there!

Am wondering if you could share your experience after your visit please! Do you think the trip gives u a much better pic of what u should be expecting in terms of pkg etc?

most importantly, are u taking up the job offer now? 



cee11 said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Many thanks for your responses and my apologies for the cryptic queries, hope below clarifies. Am flying out next week for a short visit - 17-19 June.
> 
> 1) Re: Hotel -> The suggested hotel is Radisson but am thinking whether it will be more convenient and "insightful" if I am to put up in another hotel? If so, will you be able to recommend some?
> 
> 2) I have no idea as to what the package would comprise of at this point. The new position is a planning and strategy role in telecommunications and I have 10 years of experiences in telco. Will try to find out more during my trip
> 
> 3) If my company is in Internet City, which area should I explore for apartments. Thought if I have an idea now, I can also check out the neighbourhood during my trip next week.
> 
> 4) For AED140k, would it be possible to get a fully furnished apartment, maybe a service apartment? Otherwise, is there any arrangement for domestic help who can drop by once/twice a week?
> 
> 5) I have a full license but read that driving is very dangerous and that taxis are very affordable hence was wondering whether driving is recommended. Would definitely not be driving during my short trip but am evaluating the monthly expenses after relocating.
> 
> Thanks once again and look forward to your replies.
> 
> Rgds.


----------



## Antunes

Maybe the area of the Greens is a good location.
Regarding the drivers licence have to see if your country is included in the group that gives direct acess or must do some driving lessons.


----------



## Geordie Smith

Hi Elphaba,
Thanks for your help. It is much appreciated.
Could I trouble you again for some more advice? 
I was offered 13k per month by motivate publishing, which I have been told by yourself and serveral others, is a low wage.
I'm due to talk with my employer next week about possibly increasing this figure.
What would be a good total package to aim for? 15k-20k?
I don't want to appear greedy, but I would like to be able to enjoy living in Dubai and all it has to offer. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Steve-W

We were thinking about it but have decided on Thailand


----------



## Iain

*Another Geordie on his way*

Geordie Armani - great to see the NUFC emblem as I'm also an avid supporter. I've got a job in Abu Dhabi and should be out there in about eight weeks. I currently live in either Hexham or Widdrington Northumberland, getting ready to move out. I've done lots of research on UAE and it seems really good. How long have you been out there?


----------



## Geordie Armani

we are getting a few Geordies on here now! excellent! I have been here nearly 12 years !!! first came in 1986 on holiday! visited regularly then moved out permanently in 1996.


----------



## Iain

*It's going to be Abu Dhabi*

Thanks for the reply - Have you any words of advice re renting e.g is it best to live in a communal are of flats


----------



## Elphaba

A useful article from The Daily Telegraph. It gives a brief overview of life in Dubai.

Life in Dubai - Telegraph Mentor - Telegraph


The only thing I dispute is the cost of eating out as it is actually cheaper than London.

-


----------



## jojo7chick

*Co-habiting*

My boyfriend and I are in the initial stages of looking for work in Dubai to eventually relocate here (hopefully by Winter). Two questions really:

1) I'm an IT recruitment consultant in London -how difficult do you think it will be to find a similar job in Dubai and what is the typical base salary?

2) I understand it is illegal for un-married couples to live together but how strict is this? I.e. will we be checked by the authorities etc?

Any advice/info would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Mac

Hi, I'm moving to dubai on the 31st from Newcastle in the UK. Finding the forum helpful. Thanks!

I'm trying to arrange accommodation in a shared apartment/villa for when I get out there, but finding it's quite difficult to sort whilst you're still in the UK. 

Just wondering what others have done in similar situations. Is it best just to put yourself in a hotel for a couple weeks while you go round and view places?


----------



## Pineapple

Hi there!
Definitely best to stay at a hotel and take your time to view the places. Go to Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds, thats where I've found mine!


----------



## katiepotato

Hi Mac

Another Geordie making the move - we are taking over! 

I would agree with Pineapple, it's definitely best to spend a couple of weeks getting to know some of the areas before finding an apartment. Where are you going to be working? That will affect your choice to some degree I would guess. 

Good luck

K


----------



## Mac

Hi Guys, Think you're right. just gona pop myself in a hotel for a couple of weeks while I view places. 

So the toon army's invading Dubai? Are there many geordies overthere Katie? Wouldn't be surprising, you can't go anywhere in the world without finding us. 

My office is in Um Sequiem 3 over the road from the jumeirah beach hotel. I'll be in & out of there daily for the 1st month or two but after that I'll mainly be travelling all around to see clients. Makes it hard to choose a specific loacation. 

I stopped in Bur Dubai when I came over for a few days last month. Went out for a night round there & it was good fun. Got told that the marina was the place to be though?


----------



## katiepotato

There seems to be quite a few of us, especially on this forum

Have to say I couldn't see myself living in the marina, but that's just down to personal taste - there are some lovely apartments and there is plenty to do, but that could be said of most of the areas you would be looking at! If you're doing lots of travelling around look for somewhere which has easy access to Sheik Zayed Road, which again doesn't narrow your choice down much.... This is why you need to have a look for yourself really. 

Good luck!


----------



## Young Professional

Hi All,

I'm moving from New York and will soon be working in DIFC. I'm interested in a 1 bedroom (perhaps studio) apartment that's not more than a 30 min commute from work. I'm also hoping to live near young expats and pay rent in the AED 80-90K range. Which are good areas for me to check out?

Also, are there many American expats in Dubai nowadays?

Any thoughts or insights would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mac

I think i know what you mean about the marina. It's a lovely place & has some great looking apartments but I'm not sure that it's me. Lol, it may be a little to "classy", if you know what I mean, for a simple geordie like me! 

I did notice the beer was a bit cheaper over in bur dubai too! Have any areas you could recommend I check out? I'm 26 (which means i still like a good night out, but have lost the energy to party on school nights!), easy going & tend to be farely casual on a night out. Looking for somewhere fun that doesn't cost the Earth & will be easyenough to get taxis from. Marina was good, but looked like the place where you need to get 'tarted up' if you want to go out.

I'm gona pop myself in the Majestic or Novotel when I get there. Seems like a central enough base for the first couple weeks with access to Sheik Zayed Road like you said.


----------



## PKDivers

Hi Geordie

Thanks for your post - was very helpful. I have been taking in your posts over the last few days as u seem u are very experienced in life in Dubai. I noticed you mentioned you are involved in mortgages. Im currently a Senior Mortgage Consultant in Glasgow, Scotland, running a team of 6 consultants, for a large new build brokers. Dont suppose you know of any firms out in Dubai looking for an experienced mortgage consultant? I know the market is totally different but its something Id love to get involved in. Any ideas? cheers mate.


----------



## Elphaba

PKDivers - Read again, Geordie is not involved in finance, I am. 

-


----------



## Elphaba

This article may be of interest to many here, especially those who refuse to believe that it is illegal to co-habit and who seem to think that the UAE is really just like the West.

http://www.thenational.ae/article/20080707/NATIONAL/480879389/1018/NEWS



*Public kissing can lead to deportation*

Expatriates are responsible for knowing the laws of the country, warned a senior Dubai judge. 

DUBAI // Couples arrested for kissing in public, a crime punishable by deportation, cannot plead ignorance of the law, a senior Dubai judge has warned.

Expatriates are responsible for knowing the laws of the country, including those pertaining to public decency, said Saif al Nasr, a Court of Appeal judge.

“Any act that violates the sensibilities of the local community, that offends, shocks or disgusts the public, falls under the classification of a scandalous public act,” said Judge Nasr.

“Whether a couple are married or not, if they commit such an act in plain view of the public, they are culpable. If they are married they should respect the culture and traditions of the country they are in and show affection to one another behind closed doors in the privacy of their own home.” 

Kissing, hugging or making rude gestures in public are all offences that fall into the category of a scandalous public act. Two years ago, the penal code was amended to make deportation mandatory for expatriates convicted of such crimes.


(Click on link for rest of article)


----------



## sgilli3

Elphaba said:


> This article may be of interest to many here, especially those who refuse to believe that it is illegal to co-habit and who seem to think that the UAE is really just like the West.
> 
> (Click on link for rest of article)


Ahhh, so well said Elphaba !!!
Its not the west, dont act like its the west, follow the rules.(ALL of them)..and you will enjoy yourselves in the UAE


----------



## PKDivers

sorry Elphaba, my mistake. Do you have any ideas or contacts that I may find useful in trying to get into the mortgage industry out there. I have done quite a bit of research and have spoken to a few companies but the more avenues the better. Your help would be most appreciated. Thanks again for all your input on here.


----------



## hhhggg

*Moving to Dubai*

Thank you Elena,for advise
regards
hhhggg


----------



## okos12

Hi Elena, My daughter works in Dubai for about 2 years now and lives at JBR. Her rent is paid by 2 checks for 12 month. Her employer advances her the rent for 6 month and they take it out of her paycheck. Then comes the other 6 month and she gets it advanced again. Her water/electricity for a 1 bdr. l.5 bath apartment is about $30/month. The cable TV/internet is around $50/month. She bought a used car, a JEEP to be safe. Car insurance that covers both her car and in case she would hit someone is around $500 for 12 month. The car insurance company registered and had her car tested for about $50. Better Homes in Dubai is a good company to look for rental apartments. If you have a choice rent an unfurnished apartment. You can furnish your apartment for about $1,000 Lots of used stuff, but we bought a 19" TV for $50 VCR $25 microwave $20 all new in the grocery store. We bought a huge rug for a $100 also in grocery store it is new. Indian furniture stores have cheap stuff, all new. She had curtains made, very beautiful by an Indian in about 2 days for the hole apartment for $300. Dubai is cool. Lots of good food. Great shopping. You must have a car. At JBR parking is included underground and that is so important. Good luck. As far as paying income tax, in America she comes out ahead, because the salary is broken down for salary/rent/car and you pay tax only on the salary. Oh, one more thing. Try to fly Emirates Airline. It is the most generous airline with frequent flyer miles. After my first trip we got a free ticket to Yemen. It was great. But that is another story. Gabriella


----------



## liz_heading32

Thanks for all that information.

I was just about to go looking for some of that info but its there already.

What about transfering funds over does anyone reccommend anyone for it ???


----------



## sgilli3

Hi Liz, 
When Elphaba is on the board later she may be able to help you with your question.
She is a little busy at the moment, so it may not be tonight.
Cheers


----------



## krakdis

*Guidance in securing a job*

Hey guys, i am trying to figure out how to go about getting a job in Dubai, i am currently working in Pennsylvania and heard from a few friends that Dubai wages seem to be better and later took a vacation trip to Dubai. I have also found that networking is the best way to getting a job in Dubai. Any help or guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## okos12

Hi Liz, ABOUT TRANSFERING FUNDS. Once you are in Dubai you can open an account. We have one at National bank of Dubai and you can wire funds to any other account you or anybody has. It costs $35 and it usually takes about 12 hours to get it. You will need the routing number of the bank you want to wire too and the account number and personal info. In Dubai the routing number is called "Banks swift code" and the address of the bank you are wiring too. The $35 is the same regardless of how much or how little cash you wire. We have done this many times and it works flawless, but you will need a bank account in Dubai. If you are going and want to have cash, from the U.S. you may take out as much as $10,000 and change it upon arrival in Dubai. It is my experience that you can pay with U.S. $ just about everywhere, and certainly in big grocery stores or department stores. Gabriella

Own the power to control your destiny.


----------



## okos12

Getting a job in Dubai. You might try: dubai dunkey . com
but make sure you have a very good idea about how much your rent is going to be. JBR l bdr. is over a 100,000 AED for 12 month, paid by 2 checks, and Dubai is expensive, especially transportation, unless you have a car.


----------



## liz_heading32

Hey okos12

Thanks for that but I have being told that if I do a bank to bank transfer I will get a terrible exchange rate and lose out on allot of money over a couple of transfer's , 

Do you not use a foreign exchange company to transfer money??

I was hoping to see if anyone could recommend a company that does that?????

Thanks anyway...


----------



## Elphaba

liz_heading32 said:


> Hey okos12
> 
> Thanks for that but I have being told that if I do a bank to bank transfer I will get a terrible exchange rate and lose out on allot of money over a couple of transfer's ,
> 
> Do you not use a foreign exchange company to transfer money??
> 
> I was hoping to see if anyone could recommend a company that does that?????
> 
> Thanks anyway...


Er, your questions were answered in the thread.

Forex companies offer better rates for transfers of GBP 10,000 (or equivalent) or over. 

-


----------



## okos12

Hi Liz, We been using the Universal Currency Converter to see how the money is exchanged, and all it is the same. The bank did not give a bad rate, it gave the exact rate as the converter. I been doing this money transfer from the U.S. to Hungary also, and they do not charge any more then the official exchange rate. I also pay Dubai water/electricity and DU (cable, internet) fee on Master Card, and the only fee added is the 3% forign fee. I have zero problem with transfering money from or to Dubai bank, and when you pay in the grocery store with other then AED that is the official rate also. Keep it simple. Try it.


----------



## stephy_skl

*Moving in Feb 09..Common law living and cranes!*

Hi everyone, I've read on numerous sites that you are not allowed to live in a commonlaw relationship in Dubai. My boyfriend and I are planning to move there in February '09 and we have a friend over there who we are planning to live with for a while. Are men and women not allowed to live together even as roomates? Please if someone can help me with this, it would be wonderful.
Also I read that 25% of the world's crane population is in Dubai, does anyone have any more info on this? My boyfriend has his crane operators lisence in the U.S. and is planning to get it in Canada before we leave (we're currently located in Canada). 
Anyone have any useful info for us?
Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750

If you are not married, it is illegal for a man and a woman to share a property, even as roomates.

There are plenty of men and women who are not married sharing, but discretion is the key. Easier to tell people you are married.

As for the crane issue, I would have thought that there was more than 25% here in Dubai. The problem your boyfriend would have, is most of the "manual" type of work is carried out by Indian labour and the salary would be far lower than a westerner would consider working for


----------



## sgilli3

stephy_skl said:


> Hi everyone, I've read on numerous sites that you are not allowed to live in a commonlaw relationship in Dubai. My boyfriend and I are planning to move there in February '09 and we have a friend over there who we are planning to live with for a while. Are men and women not allowed to live together even as roomates? Please if someone can help me with this, it would be wonderful.
> Also I read that 25% of the world's crane population is in Dubai, does anyone have any more info on this? My boyfriend has his crane operators lisence in the U.S. and is planning to get it in Canada before we leave (we're currently located in Canada).
> Anyone have any useful info for us?
> Thanks!


Correct - it is illegal to live together if you are not married, and will not be able to put housing etc in 2 names.
Yes some people do it, but there are consequences if caught.
Males and females SHOULD NOT share unless they are married or related.

Lots of cranes here, but as Orgi750 said, most crane drivers are from the sub continent and many workers earn less in a day than your partner would earn in 1/2 hour.(or less)


----------



## lily

*uae*

hi 

i find uae one of the best places with its multi cultural environment and affectionate emiratis i feel at home in uae


----------



## Fearns

I am looking at at job in Dubai, the salary including allowances is around 37,000 - 42,000 AED a month. Is that enough to live on and save a little for a family with 2 children 4 and 5.


----------



## Jim Wilde

I guess it depends on how much you have to pay for your accommodation. But I would say that the figures you quote should afford your family a comfortable living/lifestyle.


----------



## okos12

This is a message to FEARNS. Below are some apartment prices for Dubai from today's paper. I do not even think that Dubai is a suitable place for children. About 5 month out of the year the heat is terrible. In the apartments they will stay inside all day. Maybe they can go for a swim, but the heat is really bad.
That seems to be the problem all over in Dubai. No place to walk. Either you drive or pay the cabs, and good luck with that also. Schooling children I hear is very expensive. Look into that. I would not even consider going to Dubai with little kids. And it is a very friendly place if you like to go out at night and have a few drinks and $. But where do you go on the weekends? No places to walk. I lived JBR and they have all kind of rules for children. I am not as impressed with Dubai as a lot of other people. In the 1 bdr. apartment at JBR there is no window to open. Why? Because that is how it was built. The tiny balcony has about half bucket of send in most mornings. I took the laptop out to work, but it was not a good idea. No shelves to store things. Lots of space wasted in the apartment. The quality of work is really not good. Ugly brown bathroom counters, and small refrigerator, small washer. No place for dryer. That would be o.k. if it was not for the send. Think twice, before you go to Dubai with little kids. Think of quality of life. 
Rents in Dubai 2008
Studio apartments
Dh40,000-Dh42,000/year (International City)
Dh85,000-Dh95,000/year (Dubai Marina)
1-bedroom apartments
Dh60,000-Dh64,000/year (International City)
Dh130,000-Dh140,000/year (Dubai Marina — South Ridge)
2-bedroom apartments
Dh90,000-Dh95,000/year (International City Central Business District) Dh190,000-Dh220,000/year (Jumeirah Beach Residence)

Gulfnews: Tenants in Dubai villas live rough


----------



## Elphaba

okos12 said:


> This is a message to FEARNS. Below are some apartment prices for Dubai from today's paper. *I do not even think that Dubai is a suitable place for children. About 5 month out of the year the heat is terrible. In the apartments they will stay inside all day*. Maybe they can go for a swim, but the heat is really bad.
> That seems to be the problem all over in Dubai. No place to walk. Either you drive or pay the cabs, and good luck with that also. Schooling children I hear is very expensive. Look into that. I would not even consider going to Dubai with little kids. And it is a very friendly place if you like to go out at night and have a few drinks and $. But where do you go on the weekends? No places to walk. I lived JBR and they have all kind of rules for children. I am not as impressed with Dubai as a lot of other people. In the 1 bdr. apartment at JBR there is no window to open. Why? Because that is how it was built. The tiny balcony has about half bucket of send in most mornings. I took the laptop out to work, but it was not a good idea. No shelves to store things. Lots of space wasted in the apartment. The quality of work is really not good. Ugly brown bathroom counters, and small refrigerator, small washer. No place for dryer. That would be o.k. if it was not for the send. Think twice, before you go to Dubai with little kids. Think of quality of life.
> Rents in Dubai 2008
> Studio apartments
> Dh40,000-Dh42,000/year (International City)
> Dh85,000-Dh95,000/year (Dubai Marina)
> 1-bedroom apartments
> Dh60,000-Dh64,000/year (International City)
> Dh130,000-Dh140,000/year (Dubai Marina — South Ridge)
> 2-bedroom apartments
> Dh90,000-Dh95,000/year (International City Central Business District) Dh190,000-Dh220,000/year (Jumeirah Beach Residence)
> 
> Gulfnews: Tenants in Dubai villas live rough



I have to disagree with you regarding Dubai being a bad place to live with children. I speak as one who has been here several years and whilst I don't have children very many of my friends do. I also have a few friends who have been here most of their lives.

Yes, it is hot in the summer, but most of us manage to be outside for most of the year. It is really only in July & AUgust that we stay inside during the day. It will however, take you a little time to get used to the heat.

Relatively speaking Dubai is a safe city and that is something appreciated by many parents. For 10+ months of the year they can go swiming most days, there are numerous nationalties and more activities than you can imagine. There are a number of parks across the city and every mall has a children's play area. It just means an adjustment to the way you live. 

I wouldn't say that JBR is a great area for anyone to live, and have advised people against living time and time again. There is a good reason why I give certain advice but some people, after a few days in the city, think they know better.  There are many other areas where people can choose to live other than the newish developments you have mentioned. Perhaps people should venture out of new Dubai to get a real flavour of the city?

My final comment for this post: A negative attitude means a person will have a negative experience of this city.

-


----------



## sgilli3

okos12 said:


> This is a message to FEARNS. Below are some apartment prices for Dubai from today's paper. I do not even think that Dubai is a suitable place for children. About 5 month out of the year the heat is terrible. In the apartments they will stay inside all day. Maybe they can go for a swim, but the heat is really bad.
> That seems to be the problem all over in Dubai. No place to walk. Either you drive or pay the cabs, and good luck with that also. Schooling children I hear is very expensive. Look into that. I would not even consider going to Dubai with little kids. And it is a very friendly place if you like to go out at night and have a few drinks and $. But where do you go on the weekends? No places to walk. I lived JBR and they have all kind of rules for children. I am not as impressed with Dubai as a lot of other people. In the 1 bdr. apartment at JBR there is no window to open. Why? Because that is how it was built. The tiny balcony has about half bucket of send in most mornings. I took the laptop out to work, but it was not a good idea. No shelves to store things. Lots of space wasted in the apartment. The quality of work is really not good. Ugly brown bathroom counters, and small refrigerator, small washer. No place for dryer. That would be o.k. if it was not for the send. Think twice, before you go to Dubai with little kids. Think of quality of life.
> Rents in Dubai 2008
> Studio apartments
> Dh40,000-Dh42,000/year (International City)
> Dh85,000-Dh95,000/year (Dubai Marina)
> 1-bedroom apartments
> Dh60,000-Dh64,000/year (International City)
> Dh130,000-Dh140,000/year (Dubai Marina — South Ridge)
> 2-bedroom apartments
> Dh90,000-Dh95,000/year (International City Central Business District) Dh190,000-Dh220,000/year (Jumeirah Beach Residence)
> 
> Gulfnews: Tenants in Dubai villas live rough



I have to disagree Im afraid.
We have 3 children, and the children are really enjoying their time in Dubai.

Yes, it gets hot, but at this time of the year, they head out early for a play, and then head out again late afternoon.
Yes, its warm for a LOT of the year, but only really hot for a couple of months...and during that time you tend to be inside in the air con, in the car, in the air con...or shopping etc..in the air con.

We have found Dubai to be a safe place for the children.
There are lots of activities for them (such as swimming, tennis, football, dance, art etc).They have made so many friends from different countries, which they never had the chance to do before.


Sure, perhaps not as easy to walk places, but there is still heaps to do (museums in each emirate, picnics, drives to the mountains etc)

I have to say, JBR (or actually any part of the Marina) is not my cup of tea, but each to their own.

Also, yes, Dubai is expensive (especially housing and schooling), which is why we urge people to do their homework 1st, as to whether they will be able to live here, without it being a real day - to- day struggle.


----------



## okos12

Elphaba, you say, a negative attitude means a person will have a negative experience of this city.... You may be right. I tried to be positive, but when housing eats up about 50% of salary it is really hard. I thought buying a one bedroom was the answer but I found the prices highly unreasonable, and the quality of the apartments really low. No matter who builds it, lots of wasted space, poor quality. In bedroom window can not be opened. No window in bath, and my list would be much longer , and at what prices. I agree that JBR is not a good place to live, but where you work also comes into consideration. We start work at 7 a.m. and do not like much commute. It must be a great city for those who earn great money. For the rest, it is a different story. Have you read in today's paper that water/electricity was turned off in many villas? That is Dubai the great city also. I am bothered by that very much. The have's and the have not's. And why Dubai is a pretty safe city, do not discontinue the horrific accidents, the people who drive at high speeds, and the lack of public transport. Your opinion is appreciated and your experience sounds positive and it most likely is; you can afford to live in Dubai. 
I find it sad that the people who build Dubai live in substandard housing, and can not even dream of bringing the family here. Do you think people need positive attitude and they will have a great life in Dubai? It did not work for me. I see way beyond the glitz and find that there are tens of thousends of sad stories in this city of people who work very hard. Everything is the best and the biggest, but at what price and for whom? There are people who could tell stories about that......


----------



## Elphaba

okos12, I am well aware of the downsides of life in Dubai and am heavily involved in a charitable organisation that helps the worst off here. 

My point is that negativity breeds negativity. The city is far from perfect but there are many good things about life in the UAE, if you focus on that.

One of my reasons in getting involved with this website (for which I am not paid) is that too many people move here with insufficent knowledge of the cost of living. Rent is stupidly expensive for those now moving here. Many posters have been advised not to move here as they will find it too costly and others have been made aware of the real cost. Sadly, too few listen to the advice given to them. Surely you did some research regarding the cost of living before moving here, so if it was, in your opinion, too expensive, why did you move? If you really dislike JBR, why rent there? There are other places to live and many aren't that far from the Marina.

Driving here is dangerous, and has been mentioned many times on the forum, but other crimes are low compared to major conurbations around the world. 

Personally, I do have a good income - for which I work very hard- but I did my research before moving to Dubai. You cannot blame Dubai, or JBR, for making you miserable. That responsibility rest solely with you.


-


----------



## okos12

Elphaba, I will take your advise to heart. I have been so upset about the fact that we can not buy a 1 bdr. apartment, that I turned into a negative person, and I do not like that. Yes, we researched out the cost of living and a lot more about Dubai before coming. What I could not research was that people buy apartments before they are built, and by the time they are ready these apartment have been changing hands several times over. Hats off to you for giving well informed and thoughtful advise here.


----------



## mallen79

Hi,

My wife and I will be moving over to Dubai at the end of August this year. I will be working for Mott McDonald who reside at Festival tower within dubai festival city. My first question is are there opportunities fir rental accommodation nearby where I will be working?

Do you have any advice on opening up an off-shore account? Is it best to do this prior to coming over? 

My wife wirks for Halifax building society (Hbos) we are going to wait till we get over to look for work for her however are there any specific recruitment consultants to help us out?

Is it possible to bring our sky decoder over to dubai?


----------



## Mac

mallen79 said:


> Do you have any advice on opening up an off-shore account? Is it best to do this prior to coming over?
> 
> Is it possible to bring our sky decoder over to dubai?



Hi Mallen, I'm heading over tomorrow. From everything I've read there isn't much point in taking your sky box. Gutted I know.... no idea how I'm going to cope without Sky+!!

It's easy enough to open an offshore account in Dubai. HSBC seem to have mixed reviews but that's who I'm going with. To be honest, I'm just looking for decent internet banking. If you need any help, just PM me.


----------



## mallen79

Hi Mac,

Hope all goes well for you over there! Thanks for the info too! 

Mallen


----------



## krakow

*Contradicting Visa Info*

Hi Everyone

thanks so much for your detailed responses, I've enjoyed reading your views. My husband and I are arriving in September from Sydney. I have a job and the employer is arranging a residence visa for me. My husband doesn't have a job yet but is a skilled IT professional. I've not been able to get any accurate information about what the visa situation for my husband will be. We tried the consultate here in Australia but they didn't have the information. I'd like to know whether he'll be able to enter on a visit visa, does he have to have a return ticket, can I sponsor him until he finds a job?

Also, if anyone has any tips about recruitment agencies my husband can speak to, it would be greatly appreciated.

many thanks!


----------



## OXI PE

Hi guys,

Out of interest, I'm a Business Analyst, however, I have not been able to find one single actual 'Business Analyst' job. Do they refer to a 'Business Analyst' as something different in Dubai?

I attended an interview in Dubai last month and the company I was interviewed by said they had no idea what a 'Business Analyst' does, but what I do is a shared role between 3 to 4 people???


----------



## polarbear in dubai

A quick one on the jobs - do you get annual leave like we do in Australia do you know? Here I get 4 weeks paid holidays - same in Dubai? Anything you know owuld be great


----------



## Elphaba

polarbear in dubai said:


> A quick one on the jobs - do you get annual leave like we do in Australia do you know? Here I get 4 weeks paid holidays - same in Dubai? Anything you know owuld be great


Yes, every gets annual leave. The exact amount varies between jobs/employers.


-


----------



## flossie

polarbear in dubai said:


> A quick one on the jobs - do you get annual leave like we do in Australia do you know? Here I get 4 weeks paid holidays - same in Dubai? Anything you know owuld be great


You get 30 days. Some companies think that includes weekends, some don't. (We're lucky, hubby's company doesn't count weekends.) So for example, if you were to take a Wednesday and a Sunday off to give you a 4 day weekend (weekend is Fri, Sat) , some companies will count that as 4 days annual leave instead of 2.


----------



## hopeful

flossie said:


> You get 30 days. Some companies think that includes weekends, some don't. (We're lucky, hubby's company doesn't count weekends.) So for example, if you were to take a Wednesday and a Sunday off to give you a 4 day weekend (weekend is Fri, Sat) , some companies will count that as 4 days annual leave instead of 2.


Wow thats cheeky...but very clever


----------



## flossie

hopeful said:


> Wow thats cheeky...but very clever



Yep!! I wonder what they would say if you said, "Right, I want Thursday off, then I'll come back to work for the weekend, but I want Sunday off, too." ???? DH works ALOT of overtime. When the company started making noises about including the weekends in annual leave entitlements, the guys all said they'd come home on a Thursday and switch off their phones and close their laptops until Sunday morning. Nothing more was mentioned.


----------



## india1

Hi all this is my frist time on.
My family and i are thinking about moving to Dubai i work form home so i can take my job anywhere, but my husband is a police man for 10 years,
does anyone know if he could do that job in Dubai?
he was also thinking about working in the airport coustoms???


----------



## acassim

Hi India1
Be careful about "working from home" as I understand that this is illegal in Dubai. Do some research on this.

With regards to your husband looking for work in customs, his timing is good as the new terminal will be opening by November 2008. Look at the dubai airport site. He might find something suitable.

Good luck.


----------



## Fearns

*Accomodation*

Hi, I was looking at accomodation in Dubai and they refer in the ads to a Type 3m or Type A, C, E or hall type. Could someone please explain these types as I would love to know. Thanks


----------



## Mrman

Fearns said:


> Hi, I was looking at accomodation in Dubai and they refer in the ads to a Type 3m or Type A, C, E or hall type. Could someone please explain these types as I would love to know. Thanks


They are floorplan types. Each building had multiple apts, each with its own letter/number. eg 3M is type 3 middle.

find the developer's website and you should find it there.


----------



## Fearns

Mrman said:


> They are floorplan types. Each building had multiple apts, each with its own letter/number. eg 3M is type 3 middle.
> 
> find the developer's website and you should find it there.


Thanks for that.


----------



## tombakker

*On the move*

Hey im moving to dubai at the start of 2009 with my family. im in my last year of school so bit worried about how i am going to manage starting a social life lol..

Anyway real query is that im a hip hop dancer and it is a passion and i was wondering if there is a big hip hop dance culture over there and if you know of any schools etc.

Thankyou! Tom


----------



## smax886

HI There can anyone suggest information on finding a job in dubai my partner has a construction back ground and i have administration how did you all end up there please any information will help
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

smax886 said:


> HI There can anyone suggest information on finding a job in dubai my partner has a construction back ground and i have administration how did you all end up there please any information will help
> Thanks


 People apply for jobs; to companies and via agencies.

Be warned that many contruction jobs are poorly paid as they are taken by people from the Indian sub-continent who will work for cery little. Only senior managers and above receive 'Western' salaries.

-


----------



## drexy

Hi,any body has a job in the UAE for someone with 3 years experience in IT helpdesk support and project management in IT telecom?
Hope to hear from you.


----------



## drexy

Hi, I am trying to find a job in the UAE. I have 3 years experience in IT helpdesk and IT project management in Telecom. I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Guest

I have a question.Im moving to Dubai.Im gonna work there for the three next years.I speak English of course,in my new job Im gonna speak English only,but anyway Id like to improve it by attending some classes. Are in Dubai any private courses, classes,schools of English? And whats the cost of them?


----------



## Dan

Hiya, 

Just a quick question to Sgilley3 or Elphaba - I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks, and although I will originally be put up in a hotel, I need to find an apartment pretty sharpish. After trawling through the websites I had settled on JBR, or potentially Marina, as near work etc, and looked nice.....BUT..... the posts on here suggest that these really arent great places to live, but no one has really expained why? Do you have insider knowledge of these places? Where is better for the same sort of money? What about the shoreline apts on the palm?

Thanks a lot


----------



## katiepotato

Dan said:


> After trawling through the websites I had settled on JBR, or potentially Marina, as near work etc, and looked nice.....BUT..... the posts on here suggest that these really arent great places to live, but no one has really expained why? Do you have insider knowledge of these places?


Hi Dan - welcome to the forum

I know I'm not Sgilli or Elphaba, but when I moved here in June I arrived thinking that I wanted to live in the Marina or JBR. However after looking at the area in person it wasn't for me - partly due to traffic and construction levels, the sheer anonymous size of JBR, and the distance to my work - but mainly just because it didn't 'feel' right for me. Having said that, I know people who live there and love it! 

Personal circumstances / preference play a massive part in where you choose to live and you really need to look around when you get here - internet pictures are no substitute for the real thing, and don't forget that no property agent is going to use pictures that make their apartments look skanky! 

I know that's not massively helpful but I guess what I'm saying is that no-one can really tell you where is best to live - you need to get here and decide for yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dan

Hi, Thanks for that - Think your right then, Ill just have to have a look at them when I get there and get a feeling for them, thought there might have been a specific reason why everyone was against them.

Just a couple more questions if poss:

The idea of living next to the beach sounds great, but the only possibilities appear to be JBR, and the Palm. Are there any others?

Most people on this forum have talked about buying a new car, but I think I would prefer a better second hand one, and have looked in the Gulf online classifieds, and various websites......but......is the process of buying 2nd hand cars easy? Do they have HPI type checks there? If you buy from a dealer, (I have heard of a couple of big ones) is it similar to UK, as in warranties etc? Are there any pitfalls?

Thanks Again


----------



## Go2Dubai4

I've seen several posts where people discuss how companies offer as part of their package an allowance to pay for kids education. I wanted to ask, do companies provide some sort of allowance to pay for your own education should you decide to pursue further studies (master, phd)? Like if they hire you and you've got a Bachelor's only and once you start working their decide that you would like to pursue a Master's degree at a uni in dubai, will they pay for your education? Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## sgilli3

katiepotato said:


> Hi Dan - welcome to the forum
> 
> I know I'm not Sgilli or Elphaba, but when I moved here in June I arrived thinking that I wanted to live in the Marina or JBR. However after looking at the area in person it wasn't for me - partly due to traffic and construction levels, the sheer anonymous size of JBR, and the distance to my work - but mainly just because it didn't 'feel' right for me. Having said that, I know people who live there and love it!
> 
> Personal circumstances / preference play a massive part in where you choose to live and you really need to look around when you get here - internet pictures are no substitute for the real thing, and don't forget that no property agent is going to use pictures that make their apartments look skanky!
> 
> I know that's not massively helpful but I guess what I'm saying is that no-one can really tell you where is best to live - you need to get here and decide for yourself.
> 
> Good luck.



thanks Katiepotato....my thoughts exactly.

Dan,
It really comes down to a few things when deciding where would be a good place to live: distance from work and budget are the main 2.
For most people, a lot came down to how an area "felt" to me.
Hence, everyone has different opinions on what feels right for them.

For me personally- no, Im not a fan of the Marina area.
Too much of the same thing for my liking...and I dont think its good value for money (nor do I like the beach...or the little bit of sand they call a beach there)

Each to their own. I prefer the old Dubai to new Dubai (even though now Im based in Sharjah- we still chose an area with more character, and an area that wasnt full of expats- but thats the experience WE wanted)


----------



## bbg_cat

good stuff thanks!


----------



## Elphaba

So much hype about The Marina, but 'living on the beach' is a bit of a joke. JBR residents have access to very little beach. Various 'beach clubs' were supposed to be developed and at least one of them (between Hilton & Sheraton) will now be a car park. Current occupancy at JBR is alleged to be no more than 30%. Certainly rather more apartments are available, so there are reasons why people aren't moving there. The JBR developments itself is, in my opinion, featureless, over-sized and incredibly dull.

The nicest park is the main part surrounding the original marina where Marina Walk is. The rest is largely just a bunch of tall buildings with no views.

To anyone moving here, I would strongly advise that you have a look around before commiting to any area. You really cannot get a feel for a place from photos.


Dan - for info on car buying see Dubai Explorer. I haven't bought second hand so can't help you, but I am positive all the info is in your Dubai 'bible'.

-


----------



## alli

elphaba speaks the truth!!!


----------



## Tiny

Hi everyone

My family are hoping to move to Dubai with a work opportunity in Feb 09. My husband will be working at the Aiport. From the advice I have seen on various websites it is best to try and find accomodation beside your place of work. What would be your views on housing around the Airport area? Obviously he would be able to travel some distance but i dont yet know what traffic is like around this area....i know its bad....but is it bad all over? Also i have read in the Explorer that there is a metro being built with links to the aiport. is this complete?

Also where is JBR? is that Jumeirah? My husband says he would like to look at living there. I am open to looking around, which we defintely will before we move.

Thanks in advance for your time

Oh and also, we are looking to stay in the xclusive hotel apartments for our visit. You may or may not know it.....is this a good idea, location wise to have our base to explore?


----------



## Elphaba

Tiny said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My family are hoping to move to Dubai with a work opportunity in Feb 09. My husband will be working at the Aiport. From the advice I have seen on various websites it is best to try and find accomodation beside your place of work. What would be your views on housing around the Airport area? Obviously he would be able to travel some distance but i dont yet know what traffic is like around this area....i know its bad....but is it bad all over? Also i have read in the Explorer that there is a metro being built with links to the aiport. is this complete?
> 
> Also where is JBR? is that Jumeirah? My husband says he would like to look at living there. I am open to looking around, which we defintely will before we move.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> Oh and also, we are looking to stay in the xclusive hotel apartments for our visit. You may or may not know it.....is this a good idea, location wise to have our base to explore?


Hello Tiny

Welcome to the forum. Have read through the threads as you will find a lot of useful information. Glad you have the Explorer too as that will be invaluable.

Yes, you should try & live near to work to avoid traffic delays. JBR is in The Marina, not in Jumeirah. It is a long way from the airport. Better areas for you are Mirdiff, Al Rashidiyah, Garhoud, Deira, Oud Metha and Healthcare City. Around Business Bay too.

A little hunting tracked down the Xclusive aparthotel - it is in Bur Dubai. X?clusive Hotel Apartments Probably chosen as not expensive, but not terribly convenient for the airport. Traffic in & out of Bur Dubai can be awful, depending on the time of day

I'd suggest somewhere on the Creek, upward of Maktoum Bridge as this will be closer to the areas you should look at and have less traffic.

You haven't mentioned whether you have children, as access to schools should also be considered.

Good luck.

-


----------



## Daddy Long

*Advice please*

Hi all,

I am considering a transfer to Dubai from the UK with my existing employer. I have been advised that the package I could expect would be somewhere in the region of the following:

Wage - AED45k - 55k per month
School fees paid (have 3 kids)
No housing allowance
Flight allowance
Healthcare and life insurance
Relocation assistance - both housing and school
etc.

The job would be at Healthcare City. I have trawled the net but am unable to find two maps of dubai that are the same! What I would like to know is:

1) What are the closest residential areas close to Healthcare City
2) What are the closest primary schools to Healthcare City

I think once I have that info the internet should yield enough additional info for me to find potential rental costs etc.

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Elphaba

Hi Daddy Long

There is a lot of accommodation being built at Healthcare City, but mostly apartments. I presume that with 3 children you would want a 4-bed villa. Never mind the area, a 4 bed place is going to be expensive - between AED 300k & 450k at a guess.

Accessible areas for Healthcare City where you can find villas would include Mirdiff & Rashidiya (prices cheaper than many other areas), Garhoud, Jumeirah, Al Safa, Um Sequim. You would be going against the traffic from Lakes and Meadows too.

Sorry, can't help with schools, but I am sure someone else can.

-


----------



## Daddy Long

Elphaba said:


> Hi Daddy Long
> 
> There is a lot of accommodation being built at Healthcare City, but mostly apartments. I presume that with 3 children you would want a 4-bed villa. Never mind the area, a 4 bed place is going to be expensive - between AED 300k & 450k at a guess.
> 
> Accessible areas for Healthcare City where you can find villas would include Mirdiff & Rashidiya (prices cheaper than many other areas), Garhoud, Jumeirah, Al Safa, Um Sequim. You would be going against the traffic from Lakes and Meadows too.
> 
> Sorry, can't help with schools, but I am sure someone else can.
> 
> -



Thanks Elphaba

I was expecting rental costs somewhere in that region - a couple of the kids may have to share a room! Or I will have to negotiate more money.

Are The Springs closeby?

Thanks again

DL


----------



## Elphaba

No, The Springs are not nearby. They are in the huge Emaar estate that is also home to The Lakes and The Meadows. I didn't mention them as the houses only go up to 3 beds and I assumed you'd want a 4th bedroom. The Springs are cheaper than Lakes or Meadows, but smaller & not as nice.


-


----------



## davyell

Hello geordie

I am at the moment about to visit dubai for a visit to my new workplace. I intend to take my wife, 8 year old son and 18 year old daughter, the package on offer is villa, car, school fees, medical fees, flights etc all fully paid for by the company. I am trying to find out what the education is like out there? including universities. and if part time jobs are easy to get for my daughter eg bar work etc.
Thought you may be able to help. thanks, Dave from south shields


----------



## Tiny

Thanks Elphaba

I appreciate the advice. We have booked our trip for October so will really get stuck in and see what is what.
Our son will be just over a year when we move so no need for schools yet. We do not know if we will still be in Dubai when school time comes though if it does the fees are part of the relocation package.

Areas i like so far, going by the advice in the explorer are Umm Suqeim, Mirdif, Jumeira and Emirates Hills. 
I am not so keen on Oud Metha , Umm Harair as it looks to be quite built up and busy. We are not huge fans of hustle and bustle so if we can live in a *quieter* area then this would suit.
I appreciate Umm Suqeim is quite far out...it estimates travel to the airport is 25 mins....would you agree? My husband will be working shifts and this normally means travel is not at peak time...that is of course only beneficial if there is a 'non/peak time'
We are not yet sure what type of accomodation we will be looking for. A villa would be nice but of course it all comes down to money. I think our rent allowance is up to 210k a year.

Thanks Again
Tiny


----------



## sgilli3

Tiny said:


> Thanks Elphaba
> 
> I appreciate the advice. We have booked our trip for October so will really get stuck in and see what is what.
> Our son will be just over a year when we move so no need for schools yet. We do not know if we will still be in Dubai when school time comes though if it does the fees are part of the relocation package.
> 
> Areas i like so far, going by the advice in the explorer are Umm Suqeim, Mirdif, Jumeira and Emirates Hills.
> I am not so keen on Oud Metha , Umm Harair as it looks to be quite built up and busy. We are not huge fans of hustle and bustle so if we can live in a *quieter* area then this would suit.
> I appreciate Umm Suqeim is quite far out...it estimates travel to the airport is 25 mins....would you agree? My husband will be working shifts and this normally means travel is not at peak time...that is of course only beneficial if there is a 'non/peak time'
> We are not yet sure what type of accomodation we will be looking for. A villa would be nice but of course it all comes down to money. I think our rent allowance is up to 210k a year.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Tiny


For a budget of 210,000 dhs, the area to try will be Mirdiff, and you may get a small villa for that.Mirdiff is also close to the airport.
I doubt you will get one anywhere else for that...perhaps an apartment though.
Try looking at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for an idea of rental prices.
Its a definate no though, to a villa in Jumeirah, Umm Suqeim and Emirates Hills for that amount.


----------



## back2MidE

Elphaba said:


> To rent any car you require an International Driving Permit (as mentioned many times previously).


just want to clarify... if you have a US drivers license and rent a car from Dubai just for a visit, as long as you stay within Dubai, you do not need an international Driving permit...the cops don't care...


----------



## Elphaba

back2MidE said:


> just want to clarify... if you have a US drivers license and rent a car from Dubai just for a visit, as long as you stay within Dubai, you do not need an international Driving permit...the cops don't care...



Er, no! The law states that you need an IDP and on this site I wish to ensure that people recieve the correct information. It may well be that certain rental agencies are not asking for an IDP and the police are not checking, but the fact is that they are a legal requirement.

It really is not a good idea to be cavalier about legal requirements. You only need one police check that you fail and there can be serious consequences. It really isn't hard to sort out an IDP, so failure to do so is pointless and potentially a problem.

_


----------



## dubaibound1

*Dubai Salaries & Cost of Living*

This forum has been very helpful, please respond to my queries below. Your responses are much appreciated.

I'm moving from Las Vegas, NV to Dubai.....I will be working in the commercial real estate sector.

I have been offered AED 50,000 Per month which includes housing allowance, is this a good offer? I'm pushing for AED 60,000 per month is this a good start?

Other than housing which is expensive, what about the rest of the expenses such as utilities, food, entertainment?

My wife wants to live in an urban environment where all ammenities are within a walking distance and by the water. 

What are the best areas where there is water, shopping and restaurants? What will a 100 - 150 sq mt apartment cost to rent?

I'm considering importing my car from the US to Dubai, how difficult is the process?

I'm applying for dual citizenship, can I use my other citizenship other than the US to avoid paying tax and claim tax free compensation?


----------



## Padyg

I've read through this forum and I am not sure whether or not to pursue. I suppose a simple question is "would you consider giving up a $125,000 job in US/Canada for $250,000 tax free in Dubai?


----------



## dubaibound1

Padyg said:


> I've read through this forum and I am not sure whether or not to pursue. I suppose a simple question is "would you consider giving up a $125,000 job in US/Canada for $250,000 tax free in Dubai?


That is the question I'm most bothered with. For US citizens it is not TAX free, we still have to pay tax unlike the brits and other nationals. We dont have it TAX free, though the $87,000 exemption exist, we still have to pay on the other income. Given the high cost of living does it make sense to make the transition?

I live in Las Vegas, we dont have State income tax, the cost of living compared to other states likes CA or NY is relatively cheap. Comparing Dubai's cost of living it is pretty drastic.

US economy now is in the toilet, it will only get worst before it gets any better, even when things start to pick up we will not see the same growth we enjoyed last few years, it will be another 18-24 months before we see stabilization....the question is do we wait?

I'm tired of waiting, I'm strongly considering a move to the UAE, one has to only look at what the growth plans are for Abu Dhabi & Dubai to realize the long term benefits and opportunities.

Abu Dhabi is only now on the cusp of development explosion compared to what Dubai has been doing for the last 5 years. 

I'm basing my decision to make a move now due the long term prospects that are available in these two cities. 

This is a career opportunity, getting in now is like planting a sapling in the ground, when it grows, you will grow with it to bear the fruits at maturity and I intend to be there when the tree bears fruit.


----------



## SuzB

*HI*



EMAD75 said:


> As so many have said already thank you very much to everyone, specially Elphaba and Geordie.
> 
> We've been considering a job offer in Dubai for the last month and I've found all the information on this forum extremely helpful with salary negotiations, what to expect, etc. As I think we all have very similar questions!
> 
> I'd recommend everyone thinking of moving to also buy The Complete resident's Guide to Dubai - worth every penny!


Where do I get hold of the complete residents guide to Dubai, I tried Amazon with no luck. Thanks


----------



## SuzB

*Charity interest*

Hi
I have just registered with the forum as my husband is in the process of securing a job and hopefully we will be moving soon. 
I have a senior position in the charity world in the uk and have been trying to find charitable organisations within Dubai that I could either work or volunteer for, so on reading your email I wondered if you could help ? 
Many Thanks



Elphaba said:


> okos12, I am well aware of the downsides of life in Dubai and am heavily involved in a charitable organisation that helps the worst off here.
> 
> My point is that negativity breeds negativity. The city is far from perfect but there are many good things about life in the UAE, if you focus on that.
> 
> One of my reasons in getting involved with this website (for which I am not paid) is that too many people move here with insufficent knowledge of the cost of living. Rent is stupidly expensive for those now moving here. Many posters have been advised not to move here as they will find it too costly and others have been made aware of the real cost. Sadly, too few listen to the advice given to them. Surely you did some research regarding the cost of living before moving here, so if it was, in your opinion, too expensive, why did you move? If you really dislike JBR, why rent there? There are other places to live and many aren't that far from the Marina.
> 
> Driving here is dangerous, and has been mentioned many times on the forum, but other crimes are low compared to major conurbations around the world.
> 
> Personally, I do have a good income - for which I work very hard- but I did my research before moving to Dubai. You cannot blame Dubai, or JBR, for making you miserable. That responsibility rest solely with you.
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## MichaelJ47

Hey Dubaibound1, a quick question about lightening your tax burden...could you not incorporate in say Delaware a small management business and use that as a vehicle for your income. Delaware is a tax haven if your income does not come from within that state and you are then eligible to pay only a $200 "tax franchise Fee" per annum ?

You can then offset your offshore contract expenses ( Dubai) to that business and still save on Tax ..maybe ? Yes / No ?


----------



## sgilli3

SuzB said:


> Hi
> I have just registered with the forum as my husband is in the process of securing a job and hopefully we will be moving soon.
> I have a senior position in the charity world in the uk and have been trying to find charitable organisations within Dubai that I could either work or volunteer for, so on reading your email I wondered if you could help ?
> Many Thanks



Here are just some of the charities in Dubai (there are more though)

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------



## majolo

*Moving to Dubai*

Hi,

I have been offered a job in Dubai. I am in my late twenties,from EU country and single guy.
I'm interested in meeting new people and would like to also experience the things that Dubai has to offer, like trips,clubbing, ... but all that mostly during the weekends. Not my intent to spend money like crazy and I'm not into a designer clothes, will try to save some also.

I was in Dubai for a week already.

The location of the company offices is Dubai Silicon oasis.

I have been offered base monthly salary of 14,300 Dhs + allowances, which are:
accomodation allowance 77000 per year
transportation allowance 715 per month
paid health insurance
Annual airticket allowance
Relocation allowance 5000 one time

My rough calculations are that I would apox have additional expenses of a single person with:
DEWA 350
groceries 1200
internet 700
other ???
+ taxi expenses in first few months to get used to the roads and dviving,and then I would rent a car or buy a used one. Please add how much expenses would I have with that.

I'd like to live as close as possible to my office location to avoid daily traffic.
What are the good locations nearby to search for an 1 bedroom apartment or a studio flat? I've heard of arabian ranches are nice, and not so nice inter.city is also close, your opinions please.



Thanks in advance for your help

regards


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> Hey Dubaibound1, a quick question about lightening your tax burden...could you not incorporate in say Delaware a small management business and use that as a vehicle for your income. Delaware is a tax haven if your income does not come from within that state and you are then eligible to pay only a $200 "tax franchise Fee" per annum ?
> 
> You can then offset your offshore contract expenses ( Dubai) to that business and still save on Tax ..maybe ? Yes / No ?


Thank you for the suggestion, I'm looking in to it.


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> Hey Dubaibound1, a quick question about lightening your tax burden...could you not incorporate in say Delaware a small management business and use that as a vehicle for your income. Delaware is a tax haven if your income does not come from within that state and you are then eligible to pay only a $200 "tax franchise Fee" per annum ?
> 
> You can then offset your offshore contract expenses ( Dubai) to that business and still save on Tax ..maybe ? Yes / No ?


This maybe even better and the fact that I reside in nevada.

Nevada, widely known as the gambling capital of the world, has the fastest population growth of any US state, yet only a few miles from Las Vegas you'll find yourself in the wide open spaces of the "Old West" with its laissez faire attitude that, in many ways, still prevails. With the gaming industry and resulting tourism providing a major share of state tax revenue, along with its business friendly statutes and elected officials, Nevada provides businesses, especially smaller ones, what some consider to be the most advantageous economic, tax and legal environment in the US. 

Along with having most of the benefits of Delaware, Florida & Wyoming, Nevada has no personal OR corporate income tax, is located in the booming western US (next to California & Arizona), and is the ONLY state to reject all information sharing agreements with the US' federal tax agency - the IRS.


----------



## MichaelJ47

Just check with an accountant on the incorporation , if you go that route, as IRS doesnt exclude you if you are a private individual only in an LLC you may also be liable for self -employment tax ..it is a bit of a minefield so an accountant is a good investment 

Good Luck. I do know Nevada & Delaware are the most progressive state for tax avoidance legislation


----------



## cee11

Hi Elphaba,

Appreciate you advise on the offer I had recd for a planning and strategy role in telco (I have about 10yrs experience in telco). 

Monthly base: AED16k
Monthly Accomodation & Transport: AED13k

My hestitation stems from the fact that the offered annual base is lower than my current base in absolute terms =( Pls advise if its sufficient to live comfortably and still able to have savings and send money home. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba

cee11 said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Appreciate you advise on the offer I had recd for a planning and strategy role in telco (I have about 10yrs experience in telco).
> 
> Monthly base: AED16k
> Monthly Accomodation & Transport: AED13k
> 
> My hestitation stems from the fact that the offered annual base is lower than my current base in absolute terms =( Pls advise if its sufficient to live comfortably and still able to have savings and send money home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



An allowance of AED 13k per month is suffient for housing and transport for one person and you can live comfortable on AED 13k per month is those basic needs are met. Presumably the basic plus the allowances are higher than your current salary?

-


----------



## cee11

Elphaba said:


> An allowance of AED 13k per month is suffient for housing and transport for one person and you can live comfortable on AED 13k per month is those basic needs are met. Presumably the basic plus the allowances are higher than your current salary?
> 
> -


Base + transport is lower than current but base + transport + housing is higher. Has rental soften recently or has it escalated?


----------



## APAyres

*Tax on Savings*

Following on from the discussions, i've done a lot of research on Dubai during the last couple of weeks as i'm planning to move out.

One question i cannot find an answer to anywhere is what happens, from a taxation perspective, to savings accrued over a 2-3year period - if, for instance i was to return to the UK?

Would i be taxed on those savings?

I understand that as a non resident in the UK i don't get taxed but there's no information on bringing 'reserves' back in to the UK.

Any assistance or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maz25

As far as I am aware, you will not get taxed on it until you decide to bank it. Once you bank it, only the interest earned is taxable!


----------



## APAyres

Maz25 said:


> As far as I am aware, you will not get taxed on it until you decide to bank it. Once you bank it, only the interest earned is taxable!


That's really helpful, thanks.


----------



## Elphaba

APAyres said:


> Following on from the discussions, i've done a lot of research on Dubai during the last couple of weeks as i'm planning to move out.
> 
> One question i cannot find an answer to anywhere is what happens, from a taxation perspective, to savings accrued over a 2-3year period - if, for instance i was to return to the UK?
> 
> Would i be taxed on those savings?
> 
> I understand that as a non resident in the UK i don't get taxed but there's no information on bringing 'reserves' back in to the UK.
> 
> Any assistance or advice would be greatly appreciated.



There is plenty of information on HMRC website, or ask a professional. 

I assume these savings would be offshore (or in the UAE) and that you have registered with HMRC to be non-resident for tax purposes during your period overseas? All the time they are offshore and you are non-resident you may receive gross interest and have no other liability

If you return to the UK and become resident for tax purpose again, any monies that you bring into the UK will be liable to Capital Gains Tax, if you have been non-resident for less than five years. You have an allowance each year (£9,600 in the 2008/09 tax year), but any monies above this amount will be taxed at 18%.

I trust that clarifies, but let me know if you have queries.


-


----------



## APAyres

Elphaba said:


> There is plenty of information on HMRC website, or ask a professional.
> 
> I assume these savings would be offshore (or in the UAE) and that you have registered with HMRC to be non-resident for tax purposes during your period overseas? All the time they are offshore and you are non-resident you may receive gross interest and have no other liability
> 
> If you return to the UK and become resident for tax purpose again, any monies that you bring into the UK will be liable to Capital Gains Tax, if you have been non-resident for less than five years. You have an allowance each year (£9,600 in the 2008/09 tax year), but any monies above this amount will be taxed at 18%.
> 
> I trust that clarifies, but let me know if you have queries.
> 
> 
> -


Thanks - yeah i'll have to go and see an expert - make sure i'm doing all i should and saving all i can.

Cheers, 

Andrew


----------



## buttsjj

*Villa Rents*

*Accomodation*

Expensive! ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent. Rents for one bed apartments are starting in the region of 90k up to 120k and 120k to 150k for a two depending on the area where you choose to live. 

Villas - 3 bed - 180 - 200K
4 bed - 220 upwards

The main European areas are the developments that have been built buy Emaar - The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, The Ranches, The Greens. There are however europeans living all over Dubai so don't isolate yourself to just one area. The best way to chose where to live is to live as close to your place of work as possible. 


Geordie, apologies if this has been answered already... What can I expect to pay for a three bedroom (unfurnished) villa in the Meadow or Springs area? Or a three bedroom in the Marina or JBR? Please specify currency. Thanks!


----------



## macca_24

Tiny said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My family are hoping to move to Dubai with a work opportunity in Feb 09. My husband will be working at the Aiport. From the advice I have seen on various websites it is best to try and find accomodation beside your place of work. What would be your views on housing around the Airport area? Obviously he would be able to travel some distance but i dont yet know what traffic is like around this area....i know its bad....but is it bad all over? Also i have read in the Explorer that there is a metro being built with links to the aiport. is this complete?
> 
> Also where is JBR? is that Jumeirah? My husband says he would like to look at living there. I am open to looking around, which we defintely will before we move.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> Oh and also, we are looking to stay in the xclusive hotel apartments for our visit. You may or may not know it.....is this a good idea, location wise to have our base to explore?


Hi I'll just jump in here if your husband is gioing to work at the airport I suggest living near the airport, only a suggestion, but I live in Mirdif an expat area, if you find a villa with a pool and gym it will save you Fitness first costs. Traffic around town is no problem fairly quite most of the time and the airport should be quick and easy to get to as it is very close.
One word of advice try and get a villa not under the direct flight path the planes are very noisy. I'm having trouble getting use to them, it's deffinitely suburbia, less expensive than Jumeriah. And at the risk of being critised, I am a huge beach lover but its taking me time to warm to the beaches here but what do you expect from an Aussie from Cronulla, (Gods country)
There are some great schools in Mirdif
Where are you guys coming from, love to here how you get on.


----------



## macca_24

Tiny said:


> Thanks Elphaba
> 
> I appreciate the advice. We have booked our trip for October so will really get stuck in and see what is what.
> Our son will be just over a year when we move so no need for schools yet. We do not know if we will still be in Dubai when school time comes though if it does the fees are part of the relocation package.
> 
> Areas i like so far, going by the advice in the explorer are Umm Suqeim, Mirdif, Jumeira and Emirates Hills.
> I am not so keen on Oud Metha , Umm Harair as it looks to be quite built up and busy. We are not huge fans of hustle and bustle so if we can live in a *quieter* area then this would suit.
> I appreciate Umm Suqeim is quite far out...it estimates travel to the airport is 25 mins....would you agree? My husband will be working shifts and this normally means travel is not at peak time...that is of course only beneficial if there is a 'non/peak time'
> We are not yet sure what type of accomodation we will be looking for. A villa would be nice but of course it all comes down to money. I think our rent allowance is up to 210k a year.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Tiny


It's me jumping in again
You'll get a nice villa for under that cost around 160,000dhs. That how much the one we are in at the moment is and it is really nice and modern in style and very well built and set up


----------



## Tiny

Thanks Macca

We are coming from the UK. We now know that my husbands employer will provide accomodation for the first few weeks which will allow us to find our own place. we are over for a holiday in october so we will have a look at Mirdiff and other areas of interest.

we are not use to beach life AT ALL!!! so i am sure it will be lovely for us to experience!


----------



## adrianh

Geordie Armani said:


> As this forum is relatively new and people seem to be asking the same questions all the time I thought I would start this thread as I feel it is valuable information that is need.
> 
> 
> *Schools*
> 
> BSME: British Schools in the Middle East - there are more but doing an internet search is a good way to find out information
> 
> *Residency Visa*
> 
> This is supplied by your employer, once you arrive the application for residency visa starts. You will need to have a blood test and in some cases a chest xray. This is organised by your Company. If you are a British Passport Holder you can stay in the UAE for 60 days without a visa, you can also exit and re-enter on two occasions before completing your residency visa.
> 
> In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accomodation. Some however will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are infact going through the process of applying for your visa. Some banks will allow you to open an account without your visa but I am not 100% sure which ones. You WILL need a visa to obtain any credit and also to buy and register a vehicle.
> 
> *Accomodation*
> 
> Expensive! ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent. Rents for one bed apartments are starting in the region of 90k up to 120k and 120k to 150k for a two depending on the area where you choose to live.
> 
> Villas - 3 bed - 180 - 200K
> 4 bed - 220 upwards
> 
> The main European areas are the developments that have been built buy Emaar - The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, The Ranches, The Greens. There are however europeans living all over Dubai so don't isolate yourself to just one area. The best way to chose where to live is to live as close to your place of work as possible.
> 
> *Traffic and the Roads*
> 
> Horrendous - no other word to describe the standard of driving out here. You do get used to it. Cars are way cheaper than the UK and it cost me 10 quid to fill up the tank - that is the plus point of having to endanger your life every day!
> 
> I think that's it


Hi All,

Only joined yesterday found it very interesting i live and work in Sharjah. Just thought i would mention as i havent read this anywhere. With regards to cheques. Its standard practice to issue post dated cheques for rent ect. But be aware there are serious penalties if the cheque is returned so make sure the funds are in the bank on time. If a cheque is returned you will be listed as wanted and arrested it can even result in prison


----------



## LeeWT

Thanks elphaba and others for all of the info, i think i'll be seeing expatforum in my sleep after reading so much. thanks to your warnings I want to be absolutely SURE of the following:

If my husband and I both get offered an annual salary of 375k+375k dir (60k/month total) and an annual living allowance of 90k each (180k total) is it possible to afford
-a three bed villa close to work
-full time childcare
AND save maybe 200k dir?

I dont want us to be the people who move out and struggle and cant afford to save as that would shatter the dream!

Also are there any couples with children who *both* organised jobs before going and had to arrange childcare on arrival?

thanks for all and any help!!

lee


----------



## greatexpectations

LeeWT said:


> Thanks elphaba and others for all of the info, i think i'll be seeing expatforum in my sleep after reading so much. thanks to your warnings I want to be absolutely SURE of the following:
> 
> If my husband and I both get offered an annual salary of 375k+375k dir (60k/month total) and an annual living allowance of 90k each (180k total) is it possible to afford
> -a three bed villa close to work
> -full time childcare
> AND save maybe 200k dir?
> 
> I dont want us to be the people who move out and struggle and cant afford to save as that would shatter the dream!
> 
> Also are there any couples with children who *both* organised jobs before going and had to arrange childcare on arrival?
> 
> thanks for all and any help!!
> 
> lee


my sums would say "yes" - sounds distinctluy doable


----------



## ricardo8

*Commuting*

Hi all

The prevailing advice seems to be to live in the area in which you work.

I am considering a job in Emaar Business Park on Sheikh Zayed Road (near Palm Jumeirah), but I am likely to be living somewhere in Sharjah.

How long a commute is this likely to be? If necessary I may be willing to travel early in the morning.

Would that be feasible?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ogri750

Your commute could easily be at least an 1hr - 1.5hrs morning and evening


----------



## sgilli3

Ogri750 said:


> Your commute could easily be at least an 1hr - 1.5hrs morning and evening



and a bit...I would allow 2 hrs - A lot will depend where on Sharjah you are traveling from ( LOTS of road works in Sharjah at the moment)...it only takes 1 accident to slow/stop the traffic !!


----------



## ricardo8

sgilli3 said:


> and a bit...I would allow 2 hrs - A lot will depend where on Sharjah you are traveling from ( LOTS of road works in Sharjah at the moment)...it only takes 1 accident to slow/stop the traffic !!


Thanks very much for your responses, guys. 

One further question -- when is the metro (red line?) due to be finished? I am looking at moving to Dubai early next year and wonder if the metro is going to be a possibility when commuting from Sharjah (presumably by parking-and-riding).


----------



## sgilli3

ricardo8 said:


> Thanks very much for your responses, guys.
> 
> One further question -- when is the metro (red line?) due to be finished? I am looking at moving to Dubai early next year and wonder if the metro is going to be a possibility when commuting from Sharjah (presumably by parking-and-riding).


The metro is due to open 09/09/09

It will only be running in Dubai, not Sharjah


----------



## beachmelba

*beachmelba*

i have a question - what does having various documents 'notarised' mean exactly? Ta




Elphaba said:


> Whilst GA & I, plus a couple of other experienced posters, are happy to give views on salary packages, it would make our lives easier if people would take the time to do a few things for themselves and take the following into account. Thanks
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Note the quoted going rates for accommodation. (AED 90K pa one bed, AED 145k pa 2 bed - approx)
> 
> 2. Quote income on a monthly basis in Dirhams (AED) please
> 
> 3. If you want to drive immediately, get a lease car, but obtain an International Driving Permit from your home country. That way you haven't got to worry about taking the time to get a Dubai licence during your first couple of weeks.
> 
> 4. Yes, you can get pork & alcohol and no, women don't have to cover (although some respect for our hosts doesn't go amiss).
> 
> 5. It is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit.
> 
> 6. If you want to know what's going on, get a copy of Time Out.
> 
> 7. For information on how to get things done/deal with government departements/legal issues/etc, buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer - available from Amazon.
> 
> 8. If you don't know already, learn a little about Islam. You will find it useful. And be aware that everything takes longer in Ramadan and certain restrictions apply.
> 
> 9. The driving is bad. It is worse than you think & driving in various capital cities is not the same.
> 
> 10. Get various documents notarised before you move to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates.
> 
> 11. Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin.
> 
> 12. Summer is VERY hot and it can be chilly in winter, especially in the evenings. Bring a few jumpers.


----------



## Ogri750

Notarised means getting them certified that they are genuine


----------



## greatexpectations

here's my good deed for the day - as a thankyou to those who have helped me!

i have summarised the most useful info in this thread... hope this helps !

i will add more to this when i can...



*Schools*

School fees for primary/elementary school will cost you a MINIMUM of 30,000 dhs per child ( older children about 50- 60,000 dhs a year) - not including uniforms, extra curricular activities or transport.
Schools here also have long wait lists, so best to put your childrens names down at many schools ( there will be a registration fee too). You may not also get them all in at the same school...



BSME: British Schools in the Middle East 
http://www.bsme.org.uk/schools/ 

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz
http://www.dubaikidz.biz/schools.html

Schools and Universities in Dubai
http://www.dubaifaqs.com/schools-list-in-dubai-UAE.php?sort_column=organisation_emirate

*Nurseries*

Jebel Ali Nursery at Polo Club (AR) is approx 5,000 dhs a term for 2 mornings, and 8,000 for 5 days (8am-12)
Kids Island in Umm Sequeim 6,900 a term (5 days), or 4,900 a term ( 2 days)
Super Kids- Mirdiff - 6,000 a term (full time)
Childrens Oasis 5,000 dhs PER MONTH ( for 5 days, 8 - 5pm)

Nurseries in Dubai
http://dubai-ski.com/schools/Nurseries.html 

*
Residency Visa*

This is supplied by your employer, once you arrive the application for residency visa starts. You will need to have a blood test and in some cases a chest xray. This is organised by your Company. If you are a British Passport Holder you can stay in the UAE for 60 days without a visa, you can also exit and re-enter on two occasions before completing your residency visa.

In most cases you will need your residency visa to enable you to rent accomodation. Some however will take a letter from your Company confirming that they are infact going through the process of applying for your visa. Some banks will allow you to open an account without your visa but I am not 100% sure which ones. You WILL need a visa to obtain any credit and also to buy and register a vehicle. 

*Accomodation - Rental*

Expensive! ensure that you get a big enough housing allowance to cover your rent. Rents for one bed apartments are starting in the region of 90k up to 120k and 120k to 150k for a two depending on the area where you choose to live. 

If you plan to rent for a limited period, just try to get somewhere relatively central, although much will depend on the availablilty of aprtments for rental periods of less than one year. There is bound to be plenty of apartments to rent in JBR.

Villas - 3 bed - 180 - 200K
4 bed - 220 upwards

The main European areas are the developments that have been built buy Emaar - The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, The Ranches, The Greens. There are however europeans living all over Dubai so don't isolate yourself to just one area. The best way to chose where to live is to live as close to your place of work as possible. 

Rent is usually paid up front in advance 1 or 2 cheques to cover the year. Employers often help with loans for this.

*Accomodation – Buying*

I strongly recommend that you get to know Dubai a little before buying. I would also urge caution regarding which developer you buy from. Some have very poor reputations regarding build quality.

Buying in the UAE is different elsewhere, so do some home work. Elphaba can help with mortgages.

*Accomodation – cohabitation* 

Is illegal. Breaking the law in UAE is not to be taken lightly, and there is some noise about a government clampdown on villa shares.

However, many people do still choose to share.

http://www.thenational.ae/article/20...9389/1018/NEWS

*Driving*

Driving is horrendous - no other word to describe the standard of driving out here. Think: Congestion, aggression and accidents. However, car prices are reasonable and petrol is 20% of EU prices, and there are few easy alternatives. To get an idea of 2nd hand prices pre-arrival checkout www.dubizzle.com and look in the gulf news classifieds. http://www.gnads4u.com/wheels 

If you want to drive immediately, get a lease car, but obtain an International Driving Permit from your home country. That way you haven't got to worry about taking the time to get a Dubai licence during your first couple of weeks.

Driving is dangerous so you need to take some time to get used to the roads - always start on a Friday morning when quiet. Don't bother when visiting though as you'll spend too much time getting lost!

*Car rental*

Usual international agencies serve Dubai. Cheaper deals from local companies.

*Driving License*

When going to get your drivers license you'll need photocopies of your passport with the photo page and then one with the visa in it and drivers license front and back. On the application form for your license you will have to have your company stamp on it at the bottom of the page in the narrow box and signed by the HR person. 110 AED to pay. I recommend going to the RTA headquarters in Dubai City behind Terminal 2. The line moves quickly in the morning and they are organized well there. You will also need a drivers certificate from a vision center locally and the vision test/check cost 25 AED.


*Metro/Tube/Subway*

Due to complete mid 2009 and serve Dubai.


*
Domestic help*

Minimum monthly salary which you are required to pay by law varies from nationality to nationality. Phillipina maids have the highest minimum salary of around 1500 Dirhams a month if she lives with you. I think Sri Lankan maids have a minimum of around 800 Dirhams (if your conscience permits this!). 1500 to 1800 a month seems to be about average, with every Friday off. If baby sitting is required in the evenings, this is usually paid for on top of their monthly salary.

Most people…who have maids do a routine something like this: They get up around 6 to help with school lunches etc and work until 12 doing housework/ironing/whatever. They have a longer break during the day and come back on when kids are home from school (4pm??) and help with dinner, dishes etc and then knock off. 

1500Dirhams is considered a fair wage. Sadly, some are on a lot less.

*
Shipping *

If we bring all our clobber we fill a 20 footer. We are looking into the cost/benefit of shedding some stuff and buying in dubai. will share the conclusion of our work when we know it.

on the what to bring / not to bring issue, advice received so far can be summed up as follows:

1. Beds: not hugely cheap to buy 2nd hand. good to bring.
2. White goods: Many kitchens are small, so american fridge freezer may not be a good idea. With the exception of some furnished flats, dishwashers and washing machines are not normally provided, so bring your existing one if you have container space.
3. Satnav - need to pay for mapping, and constantly out of date. Don't bother.
4. Car - probably not worth it for those coming form rhd countries. For those coming from LHDrive zones, may be worthwhile, but beware of vehicles that are under specced (aircon etc) for the extreme heat. Gulf vehicles are different.
5. Bicycles, Childrens swings, slides etc. Bring if you have space in your container. Cycling for kids seems popular on the large estates and in the parks.
6. Food - most stuff is available, we plan on bringing a small supply of very specific uk fare which will cost more in dubai.
7. Garden furniture: bring - space permitting
8. TV's: cheap to buy in dubai, but not worth selling at a huge loss if you have space.
9. Clothing: light jackets and sweaters for winter and malls. 
10. Pets: will be ok for 8 months of the year. Bear in mind they will need to be kept indoors most of June-Sep though. (Summing up what I have read - is this fair?)
11. Electrical goods: Voltage is 220/240v. Plugs are UK style 3 pin.
11. Wife and family. Bring, but be prepared to ship home over summer months 

on cost, from UK: £3.5k for full 20ft container (they will pack for you - self pack no offered). £2k for half. 


*Social Life*

If you want to know what's going on, get a copy of Time Out.

*Paperwork and aministration*

For information on how to get things done/deal with government departements/legal issues/etc, buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer - available from Amazon. 

Get various documents notarised before you move to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates. Many employers will do this for you.

Brings 30 + passport photos on a white background. You’ll need them.


*Life for women*

Dubai is safe for women, so long as you take the same precautions you would any where else in the world.
Women can work here quite comfortably.

You can get stared at though – especially on public beaches.


*Further reading*

Life in Dubai - Telegraph Mentor - Telegraph

*Furnishing*

Indian furniture stores have cheap stuff, all new. 
You can have curtains made, for $50-$100 dollars per pair – more depending on material

*Banking*

Most international banks are present, service levels are patchy – even with a given bank!
Forex companies offer better rates for transfers of GBP 10,000 (or equivalent) or over.
It is worth getting your bank to confirm the timescales when opening an account, as it can drag on for weeks.

Credits: Elphaba, Geordie Armani, Sgilli3, Flossie, Okos12, Ogri750, Maz25 ....and many others...


----------



## Duckers

*Visa for my Wife*

Hi Geordie Armarni....I'm new on this and you seem to be the man in the know?!
My wife and I are moving there in a couple of weeks, everything is sorted but just had a query regarding my wifes visa. She's being sponsored by me and I understand that she won't be able to work, but if she does find a job over there and wants to start is it just simply a case of her reapplying for an employment visa?

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3

Duckers said:


> Hi Geordie Armarni....I'm new on this and you seem to be the man in the know?!
> My wife and I are moving there in a couple of weeks, everything is sorted but just had a query regarding my wifes visa. She's being sponsored by me and I understand that she won't be able to work, but if she does find a job over there and wants to start is it just simply a case of her reapplying for an employment visa?
> 
> Thanks



Hi sure GA would have a giggle ( GA is a female )

She can work. Her visa will say "Housewife- no permitted to work"...or something along those lines.
She will just need a NOC from you (No Objection Certificate), and then her employer will sort out her employment card. ( she will stay under your sponsorship- which makes changing jobs etc easier)


----------



## LeeWT

ooops i thought GA was a man too!


----------



## Duckers

sgilli3 said:


> Hi sure GA would have a giggle ( GA is a female )
> 
> She can work. Her visa will say "Housewife- no permitted to work"...or something along those lines.
> She will just need a NOC from you (No Objection Certificate), and then her employer will sort out her employment card. ( she will stay under your sponsorship- which makes changing jobs etc easier)



Thanks for your help - I'll buy you an illegal beer!! Ha Ha
I'm sure my wife will be thrilled that she can actually work after all.
I think she had her heart set on becoming a lady wot lunches!!

Aplolgies to GA!!!!!


----------



## bshah

WOW that was a very vital bit of information to someone looking at moving to Dubai...
I can bet on that cause I am soon going to one of them too. Well my husband will be moving there as an expat. One of my biggest concerns about moving there is about setting up our house. A lot of thiongs have been taken care of. But what do i do about my funiture. have a few things which we'd like to take with us. Say a couch, bed, tables & bookself. all medium size. what would you recommend? should i ship everything from California or should we come tehre and buy new stuff?? please reply.

Thanks


----------



## **KK**

*If the company is paying for relocation I would bring our things, I prefer to to have some ""home feeling''*



bshah said:


> WOW that was a very vital bit of information to someone looking at moving to Dubai...
> I can bet on that cause I am soon going to one of them too. Well my husband will be moving there as an expat. One of my biggest concerns about moving there is about setting up our house. A lot of thiongs have been taken care of. But what do i do about my funiture. have a few things which we'd like to take with us. Say a couch, bed, tables & bookself. all medium size. what would you recommend? should i ship everything from California or should we come tehre and buy new stuff?? please reply.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rick9999

Tiny said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My family are hoping to move to Dubai with a work opportunity in Feb 09. My husband will be working at the Aiport. From the advice I have seen on various websites it is best to try and find accomodation beside your place of work. What would be your views on housing around the Airport area? Obviously he would be able to travel some distance but i dont yet know what traffic is like around this area....i know its bad....but is it bad all over? Also i have read in the Explorer that there is a metro being built with links to the aiport. is this complete?
> 
> Also where is JBR? is that Jumeirah? My husband says he would like to look at living there. I am open to looking around, which we defintely will before we move.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> Oh and also, we are looking to stay in the xclusive hotel apartments for our visit. You may or may not know it.....is this a good idea, location wise to have our base to explore?


Hi Tiny,

I'm also looking to move to Dubai and work at the airport and at the moment negotiating with the employer but really don't know what to ask for. I read through the forum and find it very interesting with lots of valuable information however I was wondering if you may share some details of your husband's package with me. So far I know that your accommodation allowance is around 210K. Because these information might be only useful to me therefore I would appreciate if you can send your response to my email address at my username at ymail com

Thanks


----------



## Derek123

Does anyone know if you need to sit an entrance exam for primary school, my daughter is 5 yrs old and we are looking to come out in Jan/Feb. Or it is as long as you pay the money for private school they will accept them!
Aware it might take some time to place her in a school.


----------



## sgilli3

Yes, most schools will need your daughter to sit an entrance exam.
Its all private schools here ( international schools), and they are not cheap.

Most also have long wait lists or the lists are closed.
You need to have your daughters name down at a few schools ( there is a few- generally a few hundred dhs).

Schools can afford to be picky in who they allow in as there are other people always being added on to the wait list.


----------



## sgilli3

rick9999 said:


> Hi Tiny,
> 
> I'm also looking to move to Dubai and work at the airport and at the moment negotiating with the employer but really don't know what to ask for. I read through the forum and find it very interesting with lots of valuable information however I was wondering if you may share some details of your husband's package with me. So far I know that your accommodation allowance is around 210K. Because these information might be only useful to me therefore I would appreciate if you can send your response to my email address at my username at ymail com
> 
> Thanks


Mirdiff is an area, which is not too far from the airport.
Also Rashidiya.

Personally,I think JBR is too far to travel to the airport everyday- you could be stuck in some terrible traffic.


----------



## Derek123

Thanks for the advice about school's


----------



## rick9999

*2 B/R hall flat in Al Ghusais*

Hi Guys,

Can one of you tell me what does 2 B/R *hall flat* mean? Also want to know if Al Ghusais is a good area?

Thanks


----------



## rick9999

*Sharjah to Airport*

Hi again,

I found an apartment in Sahara tower in Sharjah. Is it a good area to live and how is commute to Airport?

Thanks


----------



## dzdoc

Yeah Please someone explain the whole hall thing. Is this where you kick off the shoes. Stow the dog or put the maid to sleep. I am very confused by this term. Also the Um s something something area. By the mall, nice? Not nice? safe easy to get to and fro?


----------



## ianuxb

Hi there,

Could someone help me with a query please? I am looking at moving to Dubai in August (my cousin is a teacher who has a job offer, and I am an Admin-type person who is actively searching for a job).

We would be sharing an apartment (we are both males) – would there be any dramas with this? Obviously I know that unmarried couples are not allowed to co-habit, but are males who are related allowed to?

I only ask as I don’t want to run into trouble with police who may think we are gay. The last thing I want is to be deported, arrested, or worse – sentenced to death (is that the punishment in Dubai?)

Thanks,


----------



## dizzyizzy

will the apartment be a 2 bedroom? 

if anyone asks questions just say you are the cousin visiting (which will be true since you will be on a visitors visa) and say you're just on holidays - not looking for employment.

You should be ok as long as you don't host loud parties or for some reason annoy a neighboors to the point that they call the police.


----------



## ianuxb

We would probably be looking for a 1 bedroom, but with a lounge area where we could have a fold-down sofa bed. It may be that I find a job before we travel, so I could be there on an employment visa too. 
Are there really police who roam around like this? And if explain that we are cousins sharing an appartment will they accept this?



dizzyizzy said:


> will the apartment be a 2 bedroom?
> 
> if anyone asks questions just say you are the cousin visiting (which will be true since you will be on a visitors visa) and say you're just on holidays - not looking for employment.
> 
> You should be ok as long as you don't host loud parties or for some reason annoy a neighboors to the point that they call the police.


----------



## dizzyizzy

ianuxb said:


> We would probably be looking for a 1 bedroom, but with a lounge area where we could have a fold-down sofa bed. It may be that I find a job before we travel, so I could be there on an employment visa too.
> Are there really police who roam around like this? And if explain that we are cousins sharing an appartment will they accept this?


well the police have only been doing rounds to villas and not apartments. So thats why the advice of not upsetting the neighboors, because if you don't, then is very likely that you will never have to see the police around. But if you continuously upset them then that;s another matter.

i saw your other thread about employment for admin /secretarial roles and I really think that the chances of securing those types of roles for people who are living abroad are very, very slim, even more with the present economic situation. The companies will be mostly looking for indian or filipino staff who are already living here. So is most likely that you will have to come on a visitors visa (if you;re from UK you get one on arrival) and then will have to do visa runs until you find a job and get an employment visa. But again, it will be very very hard for you as a westener to get hired on a secretarial or admin role. Unfortunately that is the way Dubai is. Your nationality pretty much defines the type of job that you can or can not have. Is not a matter of how intelligent or hardworking you are 

but hey good luck anyway with your search and just be ready to knock a lot of doors.


----------



## Nicole101982

mapst108 said:


> Where can I find the complete resident's guide to dubai?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have just received my copy I ordered it online, there is a newer version coming in late Feb. but reading through this one has answered so many questions-I highly recommend ordering a copy.


----------



## new and lost

I'll be working for an international top-tier bank in DIFC. Can someone give me an idea regarding how much time it takes to get an employment visa?? Any suggestion on the rental property near or around DIFC??? ....... I am kinda lost!


----------



## aj2581

hey folks this is my 1st time using this site so here goes, am not sure how to post on it lol

My husband is already in Dubai working and myself and the 2 boys are going over in January 2011, an anyone advise on the cost of shipping our stuff over to Dubai and also any tip on esate agents for house renting.

Any help is very welcome, Thanks!


----------

